# Olympic Eventing SJ Thread



## measles (31 July 2012)

Who is excited?   Me!   I have today off work as well to sit glued to the TV with some by now very smug terriers.

Everything crossed for team GB


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Everything crossed for Team GB, come on let's get the first gold!! 

Or any colour medal would be nice!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Who is excited?   Me!   I have today off work as well to sit glued to the TV with some by now very smug terriers.

Everything crossed for team GB 

Click to expand...

Thanks for starting this thread Measles . . . I'm very excited and can't wait to will Team GB on from my sofa - wish I could be in Greenwich.

P


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Eeep! Had foolishly arranged lunch with a colleague for today ages ago... hope she hasn't taken offence that I've cancelled her to sit in front of the tv...
SO EXCITED!x


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

I am so excited!!! I am on the sofa glued to twitter as we speak, waiting for trot up results.


----------



## Leg_end (31 July 2012)

I'm terrified... I hope lionheart isn't feeling the effects of yesterday and continues his form of a good SJ round  And we all pass the trot up and the ponies pick up their feet!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Could anyone who is on twitter & hears how the trip up goes post here please as so far I have resisted the work of Twitter?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Boyd has withdrawn all other USA horses passed as have all Australias horses


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			Andrew Boyd has withdrawn all other USA horses passed as have all Australias horses
		
Click to expand...

 Do you mean Boyd Martin?  Or Andrew Hoy?


eta seen your correction, nevermind


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Could anyone who is on twitter & hears how the trip up goes post here please as so far I have resisted the work of Twitter?
		
Click to expand...

LOl me too !!! But last night I found myself thinking now this twitter thing how does it work. I resisted , so far.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



 Do you mean Boyd Martin?  Or Andrew Hoy?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry im getting all in a muddle reading so many tweets... have edited it now


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (31 July 2012)

Polish horse been sent to holding box and French horse oracrina something has been withdrawn


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

4 french horses through apart from Donatien Schauly's Ocarina Du Chanois who wasn't presented


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

I am supposed to work my care in the community horse on the flat now might not be a good idea I am sooooo excited and nervous it's unlikely to constructive !


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

I'm excited!!!!!! GO TEAM GB!!!

However - I need some help - I was able to get yesterday off work and was glued to the TV...but I have had to come in today Boo hoo!

Does anyone know if you can watch live online??? Desperate to watch!!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Alexander Peternell for south africa is through...good for him

And all the German horses have been accepted too


----------



## murphysmummy (31 July 2012)

You can watch live through BBC sport website!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video   starts at 10.20


----------



## elliefiz (31 July 2012)

Yes, I am in work and will watchon BBC iplayer online like i did yesterday


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

murphysmummy said:



			You can watch live through BBC sport website!
		
Click to expand...

thanks!! You are a life saver


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Irelands remaining 3 horses have all passed the trot up too.

Also Exponential for canada, not all doom and gloom for them

I am so nervous for team GB!!!!!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

How long til we trot up?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			How long til we trot up?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea! im scared =(


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Thanks for the trot up updates guys! So nerve racking!!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

Thanks for the update  

I have to work this morning please keep updating sj scores as will be poping in and out of here


----------



## Daffodil (31 July 2012)

You're doing brilliantly keeping us informed.    I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Virginie Caulier for belgium is in the holding box, others from belgium have passed
2 horses from the netherlands have passes as have the two horses for Japan (im happy about that what a horrible day they had yesterday)


I like doing this give me something to do instead of sitting her biting my fingers off!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

we are trotting up now guys!!! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

I am another who'll be glued to the live stream today - wish I could be there as XC day yesterday was beyond amazing - I had such a fantastic day. I think the point was well and truely rammed home about the suitability of Greenwich, it was just so special.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			we are trotting up now guys!!! fingers crossed!!!
		
Click to expand...

AGH come on guys!!


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

Ekkkkkkkkk


----------



## Daffodil (31 July 2012)

Everything crossed


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Morning all! Really excited and nervous, will be glued to the TV again today


----------



## murphysmummy (31 July 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (31 July 2012)

Mary king and Nicola accepted!! Loving mike tindal


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (31 July 2012)

Zara passed


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (31 July 2012)

Tina accepted


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Mary king and Nicola accepted!! Loving mike tindal
		
Click to expand...

Yes!!! Fantastic news


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (31 July 2012)

Lion heart passed!!!! Whoop whoop


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Phew!

Morning, alwaysbroke


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Wooo hooo all horses are fine!!! brilliant!


----------



## lex2501 (31 July 2012)

ALL BRITS THROUGH!!!!


----------



## murphysmummy (31 July 2012)

Wahooo!! All in! Fabulous news! I can now continue packing!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Yay! Thanks for the updates everyone


----------



## muffinthemule (31 July 2012)

Loving these updates!


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

I feel like crying with delight. Is it too early to cry?x


----------



## jnb (31 July 2012)

Whew!! COME ON TEAM GB!!!


----------



## murphysmummy (31 July 2012)

Only a tiny bit too early to cry!


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

Great another hurdle overcome off to ride that horse speed dressage today I think.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Excellent news!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Emilieu said:



			I feel like crying with delight. Is it too early to cry?x
		
Click to expand...

Me too....very emotional i am not going to have ANY fingers left after this!!




Oh Virginie Caulier's horse for belgium is now through after being sent to holding box

3 remaining brazilians are through as are the 2 individual italian horses


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

I'll try and hold off then  brilliant x


----------



## Daffodil (31 July 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fantastic, can start breathing again!


----------



## muffinthemule (31 July 2012)

Does anyone know if there's anywhere to watch today's sj online? I'm travelling back after 3 fantastic days at Greenwich and would love to see how it turns out.


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

What about William?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Ludwig Svennerstal's Shamwari to holding box  but the others are through  ....could be bad news for them this morning


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Whey Hey GO TEAM GB!!!


Morning Measles!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

He's through


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

Oops cross posted!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

muffinthemule said:



			Does anyone know if there's anywhere to watch today's sj online? I'm travelling back after 3 fantastic days at Greenwich and would love to see how it turns out.
		
Click to expand...

bbc sports website has all the events


----------



## Badders (31 July 2012)

Thank you so much for the updates! I'm so nervous already, I think I'll have chewed every nail before 10.30!!


----------



## Lady La La (31 July 2012)

Morning all  
Thanks for keeping me updated all through the XC yesterday, I was stuck in the office so spent the day catching up on here, and disappearing to the toilet with my iPhone every time a GB rider was up. Today will be very much the same, so keep it coming


----------



## Thistle (31 July 2012)

Surprised Phillip Duttons horse passed, it looked as though it had tied up at the finish.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

The whole New Zealand team have passed too as have both of the riders from Russia


----------



## Sags_Deer (31 July 2012)

Can someone please tell me if I will be able to watch it on line today? if so where as Im at work?  thankies


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

So glad we are through  Go Team GB!!! 

Anybody not passed the trot up?


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Any news on the German horses or have I missed that bit?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Shamwari passes for sweeden and so does Butts Leon

And thats the end of the trot up


----------



## Amymay (31 July 2012)

What's the Twitter address??


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

alwaysbroke said:



			Any news on the German horses or have I missed that bit?
		
Click to expand...

All passed

And sags_deer you can watch on the bbc sport website

amymay im follow @HandHonTour


----------



## little_flea (31 July 2012)

What about the Swedish horses??


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Amymay - I'm not on twitter, but #eventinglive is what all the pros use.


----------



## Gemmabel (31 July 2012)

Where can i get the rider start times?


----------



## Thistle (31 July 2012)

Is there a list of trot up results anywhere? The official page hasn't udated to include and W and E for today.


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Thanks BM, 

post has just arrived lorry insurance due so off to sort that out, back in a bit...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

little_flea said:



			What about the Swedish horses??
		
Click to expand...

Swedish horses are all through  bit of tense moment for them when shamwari was sent to the holding box but passed on second inspection


----------



## Amymay (31 July 2012)

thanks


----------



## Mrs Pink (31 July 2012)

Mornin' all
Fingers crossed for a good day
Looking forward to some more excellent running commentary


----------



## Clarew22 (31 July 2012)

Very nervous, will be watching at work so hoping for a quiet day


----------



## Puppy (31 July 2012)

I'm really sad for Boyd Martin. He deserved a good Olympics.


----------



## 3Beasties (31 July 2012)

Morning all

I've got to leave for work at 12:15, do you think the team event will be over by then?
Will record what I miss, what are the chances of avoiding finding the results out at PC camp?! I'll just have to run if anyone mentions the eventing as I dont want to find out the results till I'm watching!


----------



## ldlp111 (31 July 2012)

Morning all 

Does anyone know the running order?


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

Morning all. Reporting for sofa squashing duty.


----------



## ponymum (31 July 2012)

Morning all, running order here
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003200/index.html


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

ponymum said:



			Morning all, running order here
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003200/index.html

Click to expand...

Thanks, ponymum!


----------



## Turitea (31 July 2012)

Michael Jung could get the best birthday present ever for his 30th today... . 
http://www.london2012.com/athletes/birthdays/
Well, may the best team and riders win.


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Anyone know the times for the GB people?  Or am I going to have to watch it on my puter and pretend to work during the whole thing?! 

Soooo unbelievably excited - really hope we get a great result


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

was just going to post the running order ..pony mum beat me to it.  so excited now 30 minutes to go untill it starts!!


----------



## robthecob (31 July 2012)

Morning everyone  well I am absolutely exhausted after yesterday at Greenwich but it was an experience I will never forget. 

Come on GB  I would love Mary King to get an individual medal too, felt like a kid yesterday watching my idol warm up. Not many sports where you have the same idol when your nearly 30 as you did when you were 12


----------



## tilly_monster (31 July 2012)

Does anyone know when the showjumping starts? I e got one more horse to ride and I don't want to miss it


----------



## Wheels (31 July 2012)

What is the format for today? Thought I'd heard a commentator yesterday say each horse had 2 rounds sj, is that right?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

It starts at 10.30 tilly-monster  WFP is first of the GB riders and 12th on!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Wheels said:



			What is the format for today? Thought I'd heard a commentator yesterday say each horse had 2 rounds sj, is that right?
		
Click to expand...

This mornings jumping will decide team placings.. then the top 25(?) individuals will jump again this afternoon for the individual medals


----------



## Leg_end (31 July 2012)

Full running order here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003200/index.html


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Erm, I'm getting emotional already watching the coverage on BBC1 

What am I going to be like when it gets going?


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Less than 4 fences breathing space between 1st place and WFP, this could be REALLY exciting - I so hope that all GB go clear


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

my stomach is in knots i am so nervous for all the horses and riders...good luck to all of them


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

Hello all, here to join the party!

Seems like Todd got off with using his whip after the last fence then... He rode a class round though so I'm quite pleased (even if he did use it...)

Good luck team GB!


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 July 2012)

Another day of sneakily hho'ing it to keep upto date!! Please can we have 3 minute warnings again when team fb are up- so I can nip to the loo and watch on my phone?!  

Gosh I'm excited and I can't even see it!! Welled up listening to alice fox-Pitt talking on radio 2 this morning!! 


Come on team GB!!


----------



## FairyCakes (31 July 2012)

Set up camp on the sofa again! My dog is loving all the eventing, she gets to snuggle all day!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

FairyCakes said:



			Set up camp on the sofa again! My dog is loving all the eventing, she gets to snuggle all day!
		
Click to expand...

Give your little girl a hug from B!   Our two Russells love it as well


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

Yesterday I live streamed it on my comp but is it on TV all day? Which channels? Thanks


----------



## Daffodil (31 July 2012)

Lovely little interview with Alice F-P just now


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Solo1 said:



			Yesterday I live streamed it on my comp but is it on TV all day? Which channels? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Think it is going to be on bbc 1 im watching on virgin 576 which is bbcolympics 3


----------



## rotters13 (31 July 2012)

Can anyone give me alink??! Television saying it isn't oin and I'm not finding it online!! Help!


----------



## TwoStroke (31 July 2012)

Eh? What interview? I'm getting swimming . Judo yesterday and swimming today. Bah!

Oh I found it - it's on 'more vidoes'


----------



## lindsayH (31 July 2012)

Good morning everyone! I couldn't be with you yesterday, but I'm looking forward to watching the SJ with you today.

Is there any further news on the fallers from yesterday? I understand Camilla and her horse are ok, as is the canadian who was taken to hospital. Any news on Sam Griffiths or the horses who were taken away in ambulances?

If the Germans get our gold medal I'm going to be very annoyed. COME ON TEAM GB!!!!!


----------



## Suziq77 (31 July 2012)

where is it on i-player? I can't find it


----------



## chestnut cob (31 July 2012)

rotters13 said:



			Can anyone give me alink??! Television saying it isn't oin and I'm not finding it online!! Help!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, I can't find it.  Maybe it hasn't started yet?!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Mad dash all morn- car decided 2 have flat tyre & stone in brakes grr it eats as much money as horse!
Big bag of munchies bought & in fridge now I'm not moving til its all over!
So excited I'm bouncing on sofa!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

it should be on the bbc sport website


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

its up on iplayer now  (it was there about 20 mins ago, disappeared for a while, but has literally just reappeared with a description of the course)


----------



## Daffodil (31 July 2012)

JUst happened to catch Richi Persad talking to Alice F-P.  Oi, BBC it's now 10.26 and we're supposed to be at Greenwich, not swimming or judo or hockey


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

Keep refreshing this page http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video and it'll come up soon


----------



## FairyCakes (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Give your little girl a hug from B!   Our two Russells love it as well 

Click to expand...

Hug given, she is in Russell heaven! She did get a little annoyed with me yesterday jumping all the fences with team GB, poor doggy


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 July 2012)

ooh here we go!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video

showing course now


----------



## 3Beasties (31 July 2012)

Difficult course by the looks of it


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Hello I'm back!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

What height is the show jumping?


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

It's literally just started


----------



## chestnut cob (31 July 2012)

Solo1 said:



			Keep refreshing this page http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video and it'll come up soon 

Click to expand...

Got it!!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Why r the brits jumping in diff order wot they went XC- just turned on & MT saying tina is now 5th rider?


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Here we go! Good luck all!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

First rider (Sam Albert) just starting


----------



## 3Beasties (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Why r the brits jumping in diff order wot they went XC- just turned on & MT saying tina is now 5th rider?
		
Click to expand...

They go in reverse order, worst score first, best score last


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

I hope Samantha Albert has a nice round, lovely horse!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Sam holding and firing a bit.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Why r the brits jumping in diff order wot they went XC- just turned on & MT saying tina is now 5th rider?
		
Click to expand...

Thats the starting order, its based on primarily on the team, not individual rankings


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Doesn't the course look fabulous? Love the triple bar


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

MT called Samantha "he" at the beginning of the round


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Love the Stonehenge fences


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Just found it - dam you BBC1!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Thought Sam was a woman - another Tuckerism!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

83 seconds looks pretty tight to me!

Teapot - if you have HHO on your phone - hope you're having a brilliant day!!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Doesn't the course look fabulous? Love the triple bar
		
Click to expand...

Was just saying the same thing! Love the stone henge fences!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

The horse from Belarus looks like B's new 12.2!


----------



## FairyCakes (31 July 2012)

Love the course! Sam didn't seem that slow.. time may be tight! Pole pickers going to be put to work with this one


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

this is a bit of a demolition round for the Belarusian


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

This is uncomfortable watching. Brave horse to keep going


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Eeeeeeeek! Poles dropping like flies in this round!


----------



## Puppy (31 July 2012)

Oh dear. My cousin just phoned to say that he's in town and just had a meeting cancelled, could he come round for tea.... Ha! I've warned him he won't get any conversation out of me.


----------



## lilyoftheincas (31 July 2012)

Gosh, this rider from Belarus isn't having a great time around these fences


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Whole course looks amazing. Who designed it? They should be applauded


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

I do like this horse!!!


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

This is a very dainty pony


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

What height are the fences?


----------



## pootleperkin (31 July 2012)

MT seems to think gender is interchangable for everything - yesterday said something like 'this is a lovely mare but sometime his ..blah blah blah.....and he can pull on a bit' or words to that effect - think he just gets a bit excited with his flow....MC Mike!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Well done the SA horse!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Whole course looks amazing. Who designed it? They should be applauded
		
Click to expand...

it is beautiful, love the 'British' fences, and that there's park benches being used in decorations - wonder if they yoinked them from the park!


----------



## lex2501 (31 July 2012)

The time is going to be VERY influential! The medals are totally up for grabs - eeek! COME ON TEAM GB!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

that was a lovely round i thought! I do like him, one to watch for Rio i think


----------



## little_flea (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			What height are the fences?
		
Click to expand...

Think its 1.25m in this round and 1.30 in the next.


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Bloody well done Alex. Double clear at the Olympics, that's two fingers up to the SA federations, hope they can at least be magnanimous enough to give him credit rather that saying he's not really a SA!!


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

I think I can safely say that they're aren't enough moustaches in the horse world


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Oh gosh this is not good!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

The fences themselves really are beautifully put together - the postboxes may just be a favourite  Along with the Streetlamps!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Struggling to watch this


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Is this the russian who did the horrific dressage?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Is this the russian who did the horrific dressage?
		
Click to expand...

yes, think so


----------



## charleysummer (31 July 2012)

I winced all through that...


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			yes, think so
		
Click to expand...

Weirdly he looked ok XC!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (31 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Is this the russian who did the horrific dressage?
		
Click to expand...

yep, but did a good XC...


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 July 2012)

do ew know how many to go til WFP? I need to nip out!


----------



## FairyCakes (31 July 2012)

Tucker is annoying me already!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Really like this horse


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (31 July 2012)

I still can't understand how he ever qualified!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

This horse is jumping well....so far!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			do ew know how many to go til WFP? I need to nip out!

Click to expand...

this is 5th rider WFP is 12th rider...dont go anywhere  unless your quick


----------



## 3Beasties (31 July 2012)

Much better round, will be interesting to see if he makes the time!


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Eeeek .... it's quite uncomfortable watching atm.


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Think WFP is 12th?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Nicely ridden round for Nastenko!


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Thank goodness, much better round


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Bloody well done Alex. Double clear at the Olympics, that's two fingers up to the SA federations, hope they can at least be magnanimous enough to give him credit rather that saying he's not really a SA!!
		
Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly SC.  He looked well chuffed after that round.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

im looking forward to Nina Ligon, very interesting to see how she does.


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Lol at the moustaches stencil face!  And thanks, little_flea


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Think WFP is 12th?
		
Click to expand...

These are the individuals atm, then the teams.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

I hope Master Rose goes well here, just do a nice smooth clear


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

This is a big type - make a super WH


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Very good round


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			This is a big type - make a super WH
		
Click to expand...

LOL, I said the same. Doesn't look like a typical eventer


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

naughty Butts Leon!


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Who's in now guys??


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

such a shame about the stop there!!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Only just found this thread and we're 19 pages in!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Wot a nice round shame bout the stop


----------



## Tempi (31 July 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked but i'm at work and too busy to read through the thread today  

But has anyone got an online link so I can keep checking it in the background on my computer? (!)  And also a link to the live scores would be fantastic too?  

If someone could PM me would be much appreciated.........

Damn work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Oh guess it's Nina Ligon then. What happened?


----------



## 3Beasties (31 July 2012)

Very nicely ridden, shame about the naughty stop!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

That was a nice round (shame about the stop!)


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

wasn't he naughty


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			Who's in now guys??
		
Click to expand...

It was Nina on Butts Leon, next vittoria panizon


----------



## Lolo (31 July 2012)

Reggie is proud of some of these scores


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Poor Nina - she looked completely bewildered when that happened.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			Who's in now guys??
		
Click to expand...

Nina Ligon (Thailand), dirty stop from Butts Leon, then knocked it down plus TP.  Other than that very nice round


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

Tempi said:



			Sorry if this has been asked but i'm at work and too busy to read through the thread today  

But has anyone got an online link so I can keep checking it in the background on my computer? (!)  And also a link to the live scores would be fantastic too?  

If someone could PM me would be much appreciated.........

Damn work!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

live scores:http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-104720923

live feed:http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/bbc_one_2012_hd


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Really hoping for a nice round for Vittoria and Pennyz


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Oh blimey what a jump this horse has!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Love vittorias horsey doesn't look like it'll touch them!


----------



## Tempi (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			live scores:http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-104720923

live feed:http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/bbc_one_2012_hd

Click to expand...

Thank you, I cant get on BBC on work computer though, is there anywhere else I can watch or do I have to admit defeat??!!


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

clear with a time penalty what a shame


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Lovely, lovely, lovely! What a great score to finish on


----------



## KatB (31 July 2012)

Anyone else think the time is a bit of a joke?!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Very classy round from Vittoria


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

That was a lovely round!


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

BBC 1 has finally gone to equestrian. BBC website not working for me


----------



## mil1212 (31 July 2012)

I love Borough Pennyz, such a jumper!


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Brill, well done Vittoria. She's a class rider.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

try here http://www.tvcatchup.com/guide.html on BBC1, as I think its being shown on there as well as satellite channels.  You need to register first but its free,


----------



## Rambo (31 July 2012)

This horse is a showjumper lol.....well, he's by one after all :-D


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

Lovely round, the time is so tight!


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

Could someone please tell me when the individual finals start? (I had a look at the eventing page but can't find the info anywhere)


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

I love Pennyz  what a jumper!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Naughty pony


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

I just nipped 2 loo wot happened with 2nd Italian? Just saw it circling


----------



## caramel (31 July 2012)

I liked Borough Pennyz.. what a fun horse!


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

stopped


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			I just nipped 2 loo wot happened with 2nd Italian? Just saw it circling
		
Click to expand...

refusal and they had to rebuild the fence so stopped the clock for a bit


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Lol, did you hear the other commentators (ones in the arena?) in the background announce that it was 20 pens for the stop


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Not a good time for a stop


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Teams begin!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

This NZ horse is going to have time faults


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Thanx bobbymondeo!
Any1 else find the other commentary in the background annoying


----------



## Tempi (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			try here http://www.tvcatchup.com/guide.html on BBC1, as I think its being shown on there as well as satellite channels.  You need to register first but its free,
		
Click to expand...



Amazing, thank you so much!! I can see im not going to be doing much today!!!!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Lots of them!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

WFP is on after this rider from sweden!!!!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

How much time do you think I'll have between WFP & Nicola?! Need to run outside and take haynets out of soak but don't want to miss anything


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

william fox pit up next for anyone needing the loo


----------



## tinap (31 July 2012)

Might sound a bit thick but does anyone know how big the jumps are? Ta xx


----------



## lindsayH (31 July 2012)

Thank god it finally appeared on BBC1, I was about to demand my license fee back. Thank you for the running commentary in the mean time, that was a rather stressful 20 mins!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			How much time do you think I'll have between WFP & Nicola?! Need to run outside and take haynets out of soak but don't want to miss anything 

Click to expand...

probably not long, as there's only half a dozen or so teams that still have 4 riders!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

lovely round!


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Oooooooooooo


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

COME ON WILL!!   Clear and quick please


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Woop Woop go Lionheart & William!


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Thanx bobbymondeo!
Any1 else find the other commentary in the background annoying
		
Click to expand...

yes sounds like hes a radio chap.  talk about nail biting! loving the vocals  La fair is lovely


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Go William!


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

Is it me but is the live feed not very live!!
NZ RIDER ONLY JUST FINISHED


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

OK and breathe....!

Oh Lionheart is tidy!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			probably not long, as there's only half a dozen or so teams that still have 4 riders!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be dropping everything and flying downstairs as soon as he finishes!


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Was he clear?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Go go go go!!!


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

Is he clear? I cant get it at work


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Lionheart so impressive


----------



## little_flea (31 July 2012)

I love La Fair, such a nice mare. And I love that her daughter Wega is on the same team!


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 July 2012)

heart in mouth!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

lionheart looking good and clear inside the time


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

YES William!!! Class act!!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

YESSSS and no TPs!!!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

YESSSS THAT WAS INCREDIBLE! Right, off to haynets!!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Amazing!! Double clear go GB!


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

woooooooooooooo HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!  Thats the way to do it


----------



## charleysummer (31 July 2012)

YES!!


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Amazing well done William!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOT!!!! Double clear for William


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

Brilliant round from William, absolutely textbook!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Nothing short of brilliant! What a round


----------



## maletto (31 July 2012)

wooohooo!!! DC for lionheart!!!! (hello! sorry to join late)


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

HELL YES!! Clear in 80 secs. Will you legend


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

Oh thank god!


----------



## Amymay (31 July 2012)

Brilliant WFP!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

good boy Lionheart


----------



## lilyoftheincas (31 July 2012)

Woooo go William and Lionheart!  Will he do another round for team eventing?


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 July 2012)

Whhooop!!!


----------



## NR99 (31 July 2012)

* waves Hi*

Awww, lovely round from WFP - obviously no ill effects from yesterday!


----------



## mil1212 (31 July 2012)

wow, don't think my heart can take this!


----------



## Pasha (31 July 2012)

WELL DONE WFP!!!


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 July 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



			Woooo go William and Lionheart!  Will he do another round for team eventing?
		
Click to expand...

this is the team i think, the indv are this afternoon


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



			Woooo go William and Lionheart!  Will he do another round for team eventing?
		
Click to expand...

That was for the team. He'll only go forward to the individual round if he's one of the top 3 brits in the top 25 after this round.


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

4 faults! make that 8!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



			Woooo go William and Lionheart!  Will he do another round for team eventing?
		
Click to expand...

If you mean individual it depends on the other team riders, as only three go through (top 3 I imagine!)


----------



## Amymay (31 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			this is the team i think, the indv are this afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)




----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

Anyone got a link to the times/running order?

P


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



			Woooo go William and Lionheart!  Will he do another round for team eventing?
		
Click to expand...

Scores this morning count for team scores then top 25 jump for individual medals this afternoon


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

8 faults for the germans!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



   

Click to expand...

Yes! I feel bad for saying that (but do I...?!)


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone got a link to the times/running order?

P
		
Click to expand...

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-110328046


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone got a link to the times/running order?

P
		
Click to expand...

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-104720923 x

eta; oops sorry! too late !


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

What a shame for the German's


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

I realise that'll just be a discard score but   At 8 faults for the Germans (now feel very unsporting!)


----------



## charleysummer (31 July 2012)

vallin said:



			What a shame for the German's 

Click to expand...

I quite agree


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Yes! I feel bad for saying that (but do I...?!)
		
Click to expand...

Now if his team mates could follow this lead, we'd all be very happy!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

charleysummer said:



			I quite agree 

Click to expand...

Oh dear...how terrible


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-110328046

Click to expand...

Many thanks .

P


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Now if his team mates could follow this lead, we'd all be very happy!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't we just?! A fence apiece please!


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 July 2012)

Thanks angelish!! Got there just in time!! Met a woman from another floor who thought I was absolutely bonkers saying good boy to lionheart everytime he popped over them!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Wouldn't we just?! A fence apiece please! 

Click to expand...

whereas naturally if GB could follow WFP's example that'd be just spiffing


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

Very unsporting of us all being pleased the Germans have 8 jumping penalties buuuuuuut


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

I dont think i can watch its just too nerve wracking!


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Yes! I feel bad for saying that (but do I...?!)
		
Click to expand...

My smilies were late ones for WFP, me a bad sport - never!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Back from the hay!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

2 time faults for the US


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			My smilies were late ones for WFP, me a bad sport - never! 

Click to expand...

Haha! Oh, erm, me niether


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

nice round for Will Coleman there


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Nicely ridden round from the American


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

oooh i love lenamore


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Oh I love this little man!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			whereas naturally if GB could follow WFP's example that'd be just spiffing  

Click to expand...

Oh naturally - all clear in around 80 seconds would do the job nicely


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

BlairandAzria said:



			Thanks angelish!! Got there just in time!! Met a woman from another floor who thought I was absolutely bonkers saying good boy to lionheart everytime he popped over them!
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

amazing little horse!! hope he does well


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

Lenamore looks like he's still buzzing from the XC!


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			whereas naturally if GB could follow WFP's example that'd be just spiffing  

Click to expand...

Of course! 

I've ordered a team gold for team GB, can't ignore us on the news/highlights programmes if the equestrian team bring home the first gold of the games!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Pole down for Lenamore


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Shame about the pole, but isn't he just a star


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Bad luck for CP and Lenamore


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

It's nearly time for buzz!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Love how lenamore takes Caroline out arena at a rather forward canter!! U just no hes in control!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Of course! 

I've ordered a team gold for team GB, can't ignore us on the news/highlights programmes if the equestrian team bring home the first gold of the games!
		
Click to expand...

I would be so proud if the first gold was for eventing


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Oh bum, bad luck for Lenamore but I'm still in love


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

that was bad luck for lenamore, inside the time still though.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I woule be so proud if the first gold was for eventing  

Click to expand...

Oh don't! I was daydreaming about that yesterday!!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

NW next! Woo!


----------



## TiddlyPups (31 July 2012)

What is the order they are jumping in? Sorry only just joined the SJ! Which of the Brits have jumped? How did they do?! Sorry for lots of Qs!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

come on Nicola!!!!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

*starts chanting*
Go Buzz Go Buzz Go Buzz etc etc!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

fingers and toes crossed for Nicola and Buzz!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

^ Opposition Buzz is on now!! WFP jumped double clear with no time penalties.
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-104720923


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

GO BUZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

GOOOOO BUZZ AND NICOLA


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Listen to that crowd!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Oh god as soon as I see a Brit rider I get butterflies!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Pole down for NW


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Nooooooooooooo one down!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

god i cant watch


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Oh don't! I was daydreaming about that yesterday!!  

Click to expand...

Me too, I've got it all planned Team Gold for GB, and I'm going to let the Kiwi's have silver. I might let Toddy take an individual medal if I'm feeling generous, otherwise I'm going for a British 1,2,3.....


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Heart in mouth!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Not having a great one.  Poor Nicola


----------



## charleysummer (31 July 2012)

pick those legs up buzz!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Nooooooooooooo two down!! 

Click to expand...

Just the one for now....!

NO TIME PENS


----------



## Esme (31 July 2012)

EDIT: Phew!


----------



## KatB (31 July 2012)

Only one down....


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Just love that horse well done buzz and NW


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Just one down for Nicola...bad luck i think! Very nice round in all though


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

shame about that second, but lovely to hear the crowd are still going nuts!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Buzz a little too excited me thinks! One down for NW


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Let's hope DS knocks a few


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Buzz - what an absolute star, that was quick!


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Yay!  One down but I don't care   And just saw my friend on the tele


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Come on knock em down! 

Hmm but he is looking good...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			Let's hope DS knocks a few 

Click to expand...

was just thinking that.  *thinks harder*


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Ahhh Dirk, one down please!


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

This is jumping too well


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			Let's hope DS knocks a few 

Click to expand...

I'm hoping!!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Sporting lot aren't we


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

oh bugger


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Balls balls balls


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Grr!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

He's done it now!


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 July 2012)

Didn't have time to pop out again so was refreshing like mad to keep up with you lot! 
Ssso nerve-wracking!!

Did buzz have one or two down then?


----------



## Strawberryroan (31 July 2012)

Damn, clear round


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

Bonkers . . . Dirk Schrade clear and inside the time .

P


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

pippipony said:



			Sporting lot aren't we    

Click to expand...


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

turn william up tucker we can't here him


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Lovely round but


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Bonkers . . . Dirk Schrade clear and inside the time .

P
		
Click to expand...

well, we'll let that go, so long as all rest have something down!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

BlairandAzria said:



			Didn't have time to pop out again so was refreshing like mad to keep up with you lot! 
Ssso nerve-wracking!!

Did buzz have one or two down then?
		
Click to expand...

Buzz/Dodi had one down, but was inside the time.

P


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

BlairandAzria said:



			Didn't have time to pop out again so was refreshing like mad to keep up with you lot! 
Ssso nerve-wracking!!

Did buzz have one or two down then?
		
Click to expand...

One down inside the time


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

I did try to put the mockers on dear Dirk, but sadly my voodoo powers seem to be lacking today!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Bbc1 for WFP interview


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

How did Lenamore go - missed it?


----------



## little_flea (31 July 2012)

I'm not sure that as a foreigner from a country doing very well in this, I want to be part of this thread, you unsporting bunch!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

1 down for lenamore in the time


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

BlairandAzria said:



			Didn't have time to pop out again so was refreshing like mad to keep up with you lot! 
Ssso nerve-wracking!!

Did buzz have one or two down then?
		
Click to expand...

Only one - inside the time


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

This rider has lovely hands


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			How did Lenamore go - missed it?
		
Click to expand...

4 faults (think inside the time someone else will confirm I'm sure)


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 July 2012)

Thanks PS and jenb!


----------



## becca1305 (31 July 2012)

Argh blinking powercut mid buzz's round & power still not back on, not a happy bunny!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Could've done with Dirk having a couple down, but really can't fault his riding, a superbly ridden round


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

little_flea said:



			I'm not sure that as a foreigner from a country doing very well in this, I want to be part of this thread, you unsporting bunch!  

Click to expand...

Get out, get out now, there's the door


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Lenamore 4 faults inside the time


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			4 faults (think inside the time someone else will confirm I'm sure)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, inside the time


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

This is so nerve racking and im not even watching it, just being updated by you guys!! 

So thanks


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

I don't think I've taken a breath since this started


----------



## TiddlyPups (31 July 2012)

Is the course not causing many problems?


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## NR99 (31 July 2012)

Garrr at work watching on a PC.  So have to keep dipping in and out, so wish I had taken the day off now.  Also forget to record on Sky before I left, stupid girl!  Anywhere I can watch it tonight on replay?


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Team 1st, WFP in Individual 2nd and NW in 4th


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Fingers crossed for a clear for Mark Kyle!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

dont get too excited missy_mare....a lot can change


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Mark Kyle go on ya good thing!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

Love Mark Kyle's little grey Coolio . . . reminds me of a much classier version of the GreyDonk .

P


----------



## FairyCakes (31 July 2012)

Darn wanted Mark to get a clear!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Love Coolio, beautiful horse.


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Super cute pic of WFP and lionheart (photo via petplan)


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Bugger. 4 and 2 time. Still good round though. Well done Mark.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Well ridden by Mark, such a shame about the pole down


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			dont get too excited missy_mare....a lot can change
		
Click to expand...

But it won't, don't say that


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Polar Skye do you have a Ghareeb?


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

This commentry is great as stuck at work & the olympic site is just not keeping pace   Thank you guys


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

aww thats a lovely pic


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

vallin said:



			Super cute pic of WFP and lionheart (photo via petplan)






Click to expand...

Aw lovely picture


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Awwwwww - I love Lionheart


----------



## blood_magik (31 July 2012)

two down for tiana


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Oooh, lovely grey pony


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

US knocking a lot down.  Lovely dapple - our dapple was white by 10, how can this be still dark at 11!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Tianna's flying round.
Lovely grey.
Pity.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

god i feel sick watching this....worse than yesterday.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

That should help the Irish move up!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Did anyone fail the vetting this morning or not present??


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Aw this horse reminds me of the Zebster. Although he doesn't have a pink nose, he does have a white tail


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			That should help the Irish move up!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. I'm unsportingly hoping for the Americans to do a demolition job


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Polar Skye do you have a Ghareeb?
		
Click to expand...

I wish . . . I have a Polish Heinz 57 of unknown parentage .  I did say Coolio was a much, much classier version of GreyDonk .

Do you?

P


----------



## Lolo (31 July 2012)

What bit is Flying Finish in?


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Gadetra - I have a Ghareeb


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

lucinda having a great round so far


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

just a couple more horses till Zara


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Lucinda going well.  Suppose they deserve some luck, but can't feel like cheering for someone who swops nationality!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Some impressive back boots on LF's horse!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

C'mon Lucinda!  Lovely round.

P


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I wish . . . I have a Polish Heinz 57 of unknown parentage .  I did say Coolio was a much, much classier version of GreyDonk .

Do you?

P
		
Click to expand...

No was gonna use him this year to inject some sanity into my Supermare (broodie, but a bit 'special')


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			just a couple more horses till Zara 

Click to expand...

I may hold my breath for Zara and High Kingdom's round  So nerve wracking!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Today's a better day for Lucinda


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

If Flying Finish stays sound that has to be a medal horse in the future, surely?


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Unlucky one for Joe Paget


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			If Flying Finish stays sound that has to be a medal horse in the future, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, lovely, lovely little horse.

P


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

one down for Jock.... bit of breathing room for GB and Sweden


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Mister Pooh....what an unfortunate name!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Zara next but one.  So nervous!!  Its worse than riding!

Come on Mr Pooh, you're gorgeous, but you have to hit them!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

get to the loo zara is after this one


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Mister Pooh is a lovely looking horse


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

Rider ain't half bad either


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

Aaagh- i want to celebrate the other teams getting penalties - but don't want the karma police to bite Team GB on the ass for my unsportsmanlike behaviour.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Solo1 said:



			Rider ain't half bad either 

Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

more breathing room for GB...

eta does that move New Zealand into 3rd?


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

2 poles and a TP for the Swede


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Excited Mr Tucker!


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

And breathe!!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Oh dear...unlucky for sweeden..is it wrong that makes me kinda happy?


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

oh god i'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

It's Zara!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Here we goooo!!! No pressure Zara!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Come on ZARA!   Quick and clear Zara, quick and clear!


----------



## pootleperkin (31 July 2012)

The Swedes call Winnnie the Pooh, Nalle Pooh - literally Bear Poo(h!), so Mr Pooh is probably meant to be called Winnie in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Anne looks really nervous


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

ZP on!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

ZARA!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Oh my god I feel sick!


----------



## maletto (31 July 2012)

argh 4 for zara


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

That was a deeeeeeeep breath from Zara's Mum


----------



## TarrSteps (31 July 2012)

Measles - someone very kindly sent me a file they did with all the breeding of all the horses nominated for the Olympics.  Huge amount of work!  Let me know if you'd like a copy.


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Oh no 2nd fence down


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Oh no what a misser!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

1 down, poor Zara. Going well now though!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

Damn you Mark Tucker, commentators curse there!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

I can't look


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

One gets the feeling by the complete lack of boots that HK may not be the most careful horse...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

good job sweeden had those poles really...


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

TarrSteps - that would be fascinating, thank you


----------



## Esme (31 July 2012)

I couldn't be more nervous if I was jumping this round myself.


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

TP's as well


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

3 Tps & 1down for Zara


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Unfortunate 7 for Zara


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Ok not bad.....no more poles please Brits!!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Such a shame


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

The math is so confusing and the logoc website seems to be different from scores MT is giving.  AArrgh


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

Bum, demolition round for Sandra please


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

clear rounds from mary and tina PLEASE!!!!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

I love this horse - I doubt she'll get any down


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

Not sure if my heart can take this


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

One down Sandra!!! Come on!!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Bum, demolition round for Sandra please
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Eliminate this rider she has a pony tail - not allowed in pony club.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Hmm, this pair are looking good


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

oh nooo!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Bum, demolition round for Sandra please
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely as she used to do pure showjumping . . . .

P


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

This horse is super, guys - really jumps


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

That was a hard round to watch from Zara, looked like it could have been worse at one point.  

Come on Germany - your turn for some down!

Looking good though.


----------



## charleysummer (31 July 2012)

this one is jumping far too clean for my liking


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

am I the only one rocking backwards and forwards muttering "knock it, knock it, knock it"


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

That was a cracking round


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

**** balls!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Will TFC allow swearing today please.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Germany looking too good!


----------



## only_me (31 July 2012)

Lovely lovely horse


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Very well ridden by the German, but euch for the Brits.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

knew she wasnt going to have any down....was a lovely round...dammit..


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

That was a good round, well done Sandra!

(Oh bum!)


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

bit begrudgingly but she did very well


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			am I the only one rocking backwards and forwards muttering "knock it, knock it, knock it" 

Click to expand...

Erm...yes


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Lol, I love how we all still hate germany


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Lovely round from her.
And now they're having a chat in the studio. grrrr!!!!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			am I the only one rocking backwards and forwards muttering "knock it, knock it, knock it" 

Click to expand...

I'm doing it too, with my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

Are IC and Frolic careful horses?


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Zara interview on bbc1


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

If Ingrid has one or two down I will be ecstatic 

I am a bad person


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

According to Olympic website, GB still in 1st


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Who's out there now? 
Interview on BBC


----------



## Mince Pie (31 July 2012)

Very nervous now! Have just started watching it (sky+ ) come on team GB!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

they are having a break so dont worry x


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Lol, I love how we all still hate germany 

Click to expand...

I don't hate Germany at all . . . I just want Team GB to win . . . big difference.  I'd be wanting whoever was in danger of beating team GB to Gold medal position to be having a fence or two down whether they were French, German, Ukrainian or Sulawesian!

P


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Who's out there now? 
Interview on BBC
		
Click to expand...

No one, they are doing something to the main ring. Now watching thr warm up arena


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Solo1 said:



			Are IC and Frolic careful horses?
		
Click to expand...

IC normally jumps well, not sure about Frolic


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 July 2012)

Angelish once again my saviour!!

My colleagues are definitely thinking I've got a uti !! 

Heart was in my mouth the whole way round for Zara, what are the current placings??


----------



## 3Beasties (31 July 2012)

Poor Zara is gutted


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

3 warmups very impressive


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

oh no! someone at the door!!! 
goawaygoaway


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

IC can knock if he runs away, hopefully he will be ok.  MF knocked a few at Bramham, but the ground was awful, whereas this is perfect, so fingers crossed!!  

I have no nails left!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I don't hate Germany at all . . . I just want Team GB to win . . . big difference.  I'd be wanting whoever was in danger of beating team GB to Gold medal position to be having a fence or two down whether they were French, German, Ukrainian or Sulawesian!

P
		
Click to expand...

Agree, anyone who is going to stop GB getting gold!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Wow those warm up arenas are fab, perhaps when they dismantle they could deliver one to our yard


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			oh no! someone at the door!!! 
goawaygoaway
		
Click to expand...

HIDE!!


----------



## blood_magik (31 July 2012)

apparently GB are still in first place at the moment


----------



## only_me (31 July 2012)

Am very jel, some of my friends are the arena party!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

blood_magik said:



			apparently GB are still in first place at the moment
		
Click to expand...

yep still first with 2 to go...still all to play for


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			oh no! someone at the door!!! 
goawaygoaway
		
Click to expand...

 How dare they disturb you!


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Maybe hate was too strong a word! 

Wow at the warm ups too, 4 with one indoors, they are spoilt, even the most die hard grass eventers must think they've died and gone to heaven


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

from olympic site

1  Great Britain  162.10 +  
 FOX-PITT William HorseLIONHEART WILSON Nicola HorseOPPOSITION BUZZ PHILLIPS Zara HorseHIGH KINGDOM KING Mary HorseIMPERIAL CAVALIER COOK Kristina HorseMINERS FROLIC 
2  New Zealand  182.40 +  
 RICHARDS Jonelle HorseFLINTSTAR POWELL Caroline HorseLENAMORE PAGET Jonathan HorseCLIFTON PROMISE NICHOLSON Andrew HorseNEREO TODD Mark HorseCAMPINO 
3  Sweden  204.00


----------



## TwoStroke (31 July 2012)

blood_magik said:



			apparently GB are still in first place at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't take into account that the other German scores are better than ours, does it?


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

How many did Zara have down? TP's too?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

come on back to it!!!!


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

1 down, 3 TP's


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

individual, but not sure my olypic site is quite as refreshed as should be

1 18  SCHRADE D KING ARTUS 50.60  +  
 Horse 
Breed HOLST 
Sex GD 
Age 16 
Sire KING MILFORD XX 

After J1
After CC Pen. 50.60 
J1 Time Pen. 0.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 0 
J1 Tot 0.00 

2 26  PAGET J CLIFTON PROMISE 52.90  +  
 Horse 
Breed THB 
Sex GD 
Age 14 
Sire ENGAGEMENT 

After J1
After CC Pen. 48.90 
J1 Time Pen. 0.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 4 
J1 Tot 4.00 

3 40  PHILLIPS Z HIGH KINGDOM 53.10  +  
 Horse 
Breed ISH 
Sex GD 
Age 11 
Sire MASTER IMP 

After J1
After CC Pen. 46.10 
J1 Time Pen. 3.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 4 
J1 Tot 7.00 

4 72  FOX-PITT W LIONHEART 53.30  +  
 Horse 
Breed HOLST 
Sex GD 
Age 10 
Sire LANCER III 

After J1
After CC Pen. 53.30 
J1 Time Pen. 0.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 0 
J1 Tot 0.00 

5 59  PANIZZON V BOROUGH PENNYZ 54.50  +  
 Horse 
Breed UN 
Sex MA 
Age 9 
Sire CEVIN Z 

After J1
After CC Pen. 53.50 
J1 Time Pen. 1.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 0 
J1 Tot 1.00 

6 9  WILSON N OPPOSITION BUZZ 55.70  +  
 Horse 
Breed TRAK 
Sex GD 
Age 15 
Sire FLEETWATER OPPOSITION 

After J1
After CC Pen. 51.70 
J1 Time Pen. 0.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 4 
J1 Tot 4.00 

7 57  LINDBACK N MISTER POOH 57.00  +  
 Horse 
Breed SWB 
Sex GD 
Age 12 
Sire MAJIM G968 

After J1
After CC Pen. 48.00 
J1 Time Pen. 1.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 8 
J1 Tot 9.00 

8 42  POWELL C LENAMORE 57.80  +  
 Horse 
Breed ISH 
Sex GD 
Age 20 
Sire SEA CREST 

After J1
After CC Pen. 53.80 
J1 Time Pen. 0.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 4 
J1 Tot 4.00 

9 61  BRECCIAROLI S APOLLO WD WENDI KURT HOEV 61.10  +  
 Horse 
Breed BWP 
Sex GD 
Age 12 
Sire POLIDIKTUS VAN DE HELLE 

After J1
After CC Pen. 50.10 
J1 Time Pen. 7.00 
J1 Jump Pen. 4 
J1 Tot 11.00 

10 73  PETERSEN M SOFARSOGOOD 67.20  +


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Haven't we done well to put on such an amazing event? Very proud. 

Just noticed lots of empty seats in the arial shot. Why??


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Bills said:



			How many did Zara have down? TP's too?
		
Click to expand...

One down 3TP's


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Is it a JO now?
I'm confused?


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Haven't we done well to put on such an amazing event? Very proud. 

Just noticed lots of empty seats in the arial shot. Why??
		
Click to expand...

Loo break in the break?


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

1	
  Great Britain
162.10	+
2	
  Germany
167.10	+
3	
  New Zealand
182.40	+
4	
  Sweden
204.00	+


the rest are miles away 

individual placings so far are 


1	49	  AUFFARTH S	OPGUN LOUVO	44.80	+
2	18	  SCHRADE D	KING ARTUS	50.60	+
3	26	  PAGET J	CLIFTON PROMISE	52.90	+
4	40	  PHILLIPS Z	HIGH KINGDOM	53.10	+
5	72	  FOX-PITT W	LIONHEART	53.30	+
6	59	  PANIZZON V	BOROUGH PENNYZ	54.50	+
7	9	  WILSON N	OPPOSITION BUZZ	55.70	+
8	57	  LINDBACK N	MISTER POOH	57.00	+
9	42	  POWELL C	LENAMORE	57.80	+
10	61	  BRECCIAROLI S	APOLLO WD WENDI KURT HOEV	61.10	+
11	73	  PETERSEN M	SOFARSOGOOD	67.20	+
=12	4	  THOMSEN P	BARNY	71.70	+
=12	11	  RICHARDS J	FLINTSTAR	71.70	+
14	66	  KYLE M	COOLIO	71.90	+
15	47	  FREDERICKS L	FLYING FINISH	79.00	+
16	10	  ALGOTSSON L	LA FAIR	79.80	+
17	46	  COLEMAN W	TWIZZEL	84.70	+
18	30	  COUDRAY T	RINGWOOD MAGISTER	88.60	+
19	45	  LIGON N L	BUTTS LEON	91.90	+
20	29	  ZABALA-GOETSCHEL R	MASTER ROSE	96.30	+


for those poor soles at work and can't get onto the live results/running order which are here 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-114951973


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

I'm hiding! Feeling a bit guilty but surely if it's someone important they'd ring me to see where I am?!


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

TwoStroke said:



			Doesn't take into account that the other German scores are better than ours, does it?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't take the german scores into account at all as they haven't had their third rider go yet.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Is it a JO now?
I'm confused?
		
Click to expand...

No they were raking the arena


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

But the scored Angelish posted obviously do!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Ah.
Bit slow this afternoon!
Good luck to the Japanese guy.
They were so unlucky yesterday.


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

How much food can I get out the fridge during his break?
Answer-far 2 much!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Back on again now.  Yoshi to go.  Motoring on!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Pole down for the Japanese, poor bloke


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			How much food can I get out the fridge during his break?
Answer-far 2 much!
		
Click to expand...

I did the same, we have to stock up!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Confused as to why the Japanese rider is in now if the team is eliminated? I am easily confused though. 

Well done to him


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Excellent round, well done Japan


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Fair play to ya Yoshi.
Lovely horse well ridden


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

I think I'm cheering for Japan after GB!

Who is training them?  They have done really well.  Hope we will see a lot of them in the future.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

good round for him!!

such bad luck for the japan team yesterday


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Lovely round for Tanaka  Such a nice thing to see after yesterday!


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Lovely round for Japan, huge amount of respect for their riding


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

great round for tanaka. think japan have been the revelation in this comp


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Beautifully ridden!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Confused as to why the Japanese rider is in now if the team is eliminated? I am easily confused though. 

Well done to him
		
Click to expand...

To see if he gets into the individuals...


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Confused as to why the Japanese rider is in now if the team is eliminated? I am easily confused though. 

Well done to him
		
Click to expand...

According to MT they still have a team score of 1000 pens for wach faller on top of their other pens. 
But that accordig to MT so who knows


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

really not liking Tim's orange jacket!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Confused as to why the Japanese rider is in now if the team is eliminated? I am easily confused though. 

Well done to him
		
Click to expand...

i *think* its because if a team rider is eliminated and the team can't go on without that score the E'd rider is given 1000 pt's hence why some of the teams are on more than 1000 pens 

i could be wrong though


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

He's having a bummer of a round. was that 3 down?


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			really not liking Tim's orange jacket!
		
Click to expand...

Even worse it matches his face!


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Confused as to why the Japanese rider is in now if the team is eliminated? I am easily confused though. 

Well done to him
		
Click to expand...

I think the team final is also the individual qualifier.


----------



## blood_magik (31 July 2012)

3 down and tp


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Confused as to why the Japanese rider is in now if the team is eliminated? I am easily confused though. 

Well done to him
		
Click to expand...

I *think* that if a horse doesn't complete 1,000 penalties is added to their score but this still allows the others in team to complete.  I think but someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Nepal Du Sudre - I'd happily steal her!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Nepal Du Sudre can really jump. Pity one down


----------



## blood_magik (31 July 2012)

one down for the german rider


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I think I'm cheering for Japan after GB!

Who is training them?  They have done really well.  Hope we will see a lot of them in the future.
		
Click to expand...

I think they mentioned yesterday that Yoshi is currently training in Germany. Not sure about the team though.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Even worse it matches his face!
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee!


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			really not liking Tim's orange jacket!
		
Click to expand...

I love the netherlands and their colourfullness!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

I love that boat jump!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			I *think* that if a horse doesn't complete 1,000 penalties is added to their score but this still allows the others in team to complete.  I think but someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
		
Click to expand...

That is right, so all the teams get a placing.

Then the top 25 individuals regardless of if they are in a team go through to the final i think.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

blood_magik said:



			one down for the german rider
		
Click to expand...

that was belgium not germany im afraid


----------



## Penguin_Toes (31 July 2012)

I'm really sorry, I've only just got in from the horse - where exactly are we up to? How are we doing? Any info gratefully received!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

This horse has the same sire as the horse I ride  My (very slight) claim to fame  

Actually it's one of the Brazilian horses not sure which hehe - yes it is this horse!

My friend just text from Greenwich, she says she has know it alls sat behind them. I replied 'always at horse events!'


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Japan&#8217;s Oiwa trains in Germany under German team member Dirk Schrade


----------



## Gorgeous George (31 July 2012)

I am at work and all I can access is the olympic page with the updated scores/placings and the wonderful updates from you guys - I feel quite sick and I am sure it is worse that I can't even see what is going on  My work will be going to pot at this rate!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Ha ha gotta laugh at IS comment- 'rather dangly down below'
(talking bout horses legs of course!!)


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

Penguin_Toes said:



			I'm really sorry, I've only just got in from the horse - where exactly are we up to? How are we doing? Any info gratefully received! 

Click to expand...

live results and running order 
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-120105100


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

blood_magik said:



			one down for the german rider
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the Belgian rider? (similar flag)


----------



## Penguin_Toes (31 July 2012)

angelish said:



			live results and running order 
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-120105100

Click to expand...

Amazing, thank you very much


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

Gorgeous George said:



			I am at work and all I can access is the olympic page with the updated scores/placings and the wonderful updates from you guys - I feel quite sick and I am sure it is worse that I can't even see what is going on  My work will be going to pot at this rate!
		
Click to expand...

I am also at work. But taking the afternoon off to watch the individual finals.


----------



## scheherazade (31 July 2012)

Hi All

Can anyone tell me what the Q on the live results site is for please? (after total penalties) Thanks x


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

An update on Camilla Speirs and Jiff.
Sorry if it's been posted already but:
http://www.horsesportireland.ie/eve...a-speirs-and-portersize-just-a-jif.12706.html
He'll still be young enough for Rio


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

this ones a bit huff puff and sweaty another double clear though


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Lucky at the last there for Lionel


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Joeseph Murphy eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			An update on Camilla Speirs and Jiff.
Sorry if it's been posted already but:
http://www.horsesportireland.ie/eve...a-speirs-and-portersize-just-a-jif.12706.html
He'll still be young enough for Rio 

Click to expand...

Thank you for that 

Good news


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Hi All

Can anyone tell me what the Q on the live results site is for please? (after total penalties) Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

that the score is one of the qualifying ones for the team score - Zara's is highest of the three GB scores already and only two more in team to go.


----------



## only_me (31 July 2012)

Woo fantastic riding from Joseph!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Wa hoooooooooo clear for Joe fair play to ya man wa hoo!!


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Brilliant for Ireland!


----------



## Charem (31 July 2012)

Just got in from work.

COME ON TEAM GB!!!!!!!!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

here is a bit of info on the japanese team if you are interested

http://www.an-eventful-life.com.au/...s/japanese-olympic-eventing-team-ready-london


----------



## FairyCakes (31 July 2012)

Sorry if it has already been asked, but is it the two combined SJ rounds that count towards their individual placings? Or is this one technically a qualifier and it's all down to the second round?


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

blimey rattle on the last fence but double clear for ireland's Joseph Murphy and electric cruise


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			An update on Camilla Speirs and Jiff.
Sorry if it's been posted already but:
http://www.horsesportireland.ie/eve...a-speirs-and-portersize-just-a-jif.12706.html
He'll still be young enough for Rio 

Click to expand...

thank you ,hope everyone else recovers well


----------



## scheherazade (31 July 2012)

Renvers said:



			that the score is one of the qualifying ones for the team score - Zara's is highest of the three GB scores already and only two more in team to go.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Renvers, one less thing to worry about!! x


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Last fence had the luck of the Irish with it, well done that man


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Yay!! Joseph you superstar!!!


----------



## Charem (31 July 2012)

That's a bit and a half :O


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

FairyCakes said:



			Sorry if it has already been asked, but is it the two combined SJ rounds that count towards their individual placings? Or is this one technically a qualifier and it's all down to the second round?
		
Click to expand...

This is just a qualifying round for individuals, top three riders from our team go through to the individual round. 25 riders


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Thank you for the Jiff update. I really like him x


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Charem said:



			That's a bit and a half 

Click to expand...

Cor blimey!


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

How long till Mary?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Charem said:



			That's a bit and a half 

Click to expand...

and a lot of leatherwork also.


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

FairyCakes said:



			Sorry if it has already been asked, but is it the two combined SJ rounds that count towards their individual placings? Or is this one technically a qualifier and it's all down to the second round?
		
Click to expand...

Believe this is for team placings. The top 25 from here go forward to 2nd round which is for individual placings


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

Like Karen O'Connor - great round


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Cor blimey!
		
Click to expand...

is it an american gag and a snaffle with pelham roundings ?


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Mike does it again. Honestly - get someone else, please!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Bugger. KOC clear. I'm torn. Happy for Irish horse and also wanted her to demolish them to help the Irish!


----------



## scheherazade (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			This is just a qualifying round, top three riders from our team go through to the individual round. 25 riders
		
Click to expand...

Is it only the top three - or if all five riders are in the top 25, do they all go through?? Not confused, much!! x


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			This is just a qualifying round, top three riders from our team go through to the individual round. 25 riders
		
Click to expand...

But presumably there scores from this morning count as do their afternoon ones meaning they have one dressage, one xc and two sj marks.  Confused


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Andrew Hoy going well, but looking a bit slow.  One down now.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Is it only the top three - or if all five riders are in the top 25, do they all go through?? Not confused, much!! x
		
Click to expand...

No I'm pretty sure it's the top three from our team


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Is it only the top three - or if all five riders are in the top 25, do they all go through?? Not confused, much!! x
		
Click to expand...

There will be no more than three riders for each country in the final round.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Interesting thanks Pippipony


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			But presumably there scores from this morning count as do their afternoon ones meaning they have one dressage, one xc and two sj marks.  Confused

Click to expand...

No the scores from this morning count towards the team placing, but will qualify for individual competition


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Love it how ian stark tries to sound disappointed when someone bar GB knocks one, must be hard not to go 'YEEEESSSSS!'


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Is it only the top three - or if all five riders are in the top 25, do they all go through?? Not confused, much!! x
		
Click to expand...

I *think* even if 5 riders are in the top 25, only 3 go through


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Andrew Nicholson now, should be good, really could do without it being!

Two more to Mary...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Now I feel bad but I'm hoping Nereo has one down!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

2 to go til Mary.

Andrew nicolson now


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

What time are the individuals on this afternoon?


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

AN's looking good...


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

I am sure it is top 25 - so if all ours are in top they can all be in running for Medals.

The team is based on top three scores across all 3 disciplines 

this might help

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/competition-format/


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Poo, going very well!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			But presumably there scores from this morning count as do their afternoon ones meaning they have one dressage, one xc and two sj marks.  Confused

Click to expand...

All the scores will count towards there individual placings but team scores are decided this morning after 1 rounds of SJ.

Top 25 riders jumping this afternoon carry dressage XC and 1st jumping round scores into this afternoon


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			What time are the individuals on this afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

Half two I think.


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			No the scores from this morning count towards the team placing, but will qualify for individual competition
		
Click to expand...

The ones in the individual this afternoon will carry forward their showjumping points from this morning

So the will have
Dressage
XC
SJ round 1
SJ round 2 to resolve the indiviual placings.


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Well ridden through the treble


----------



## scheherazade (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			No I'm pretty sure it's the top three from our team 

Click to expand...

That does seem a little unfair as it could mean that someone gets a higher placing despite being on a lower score, e.g. Tanaka getting placed above Nicky Wilson???


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Wow, what a lovely round from AN and Nereo!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Super round from AN


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Shamwari's beautiful


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Oh Shamwari good luck Ludwig.
One down


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

mary after this one run to the loo again workers


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

To be honest, even though I'm GB all the way, he does deserve an olympic medal - he's like William and Mary, always up there!  Played second fiddle to Mr Todd too many times too.

Good one down for the Swedes so far!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Pole down


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Shamwaris one of my favourites, such a beauty!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Thanks, gadetra


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

C'mon Mary & IC- clear in time pls
Hopefully no heart in mouth moments like yest!!


----------



## JCWHITE (31 July 2012)

Tiepins and hairnets please!!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Come on Mary!!  Hold it together.


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

MARY KING!!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

MK on now, eek!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

come on mary!!


----------



## murphysmummy (31 July 2012)

Go Mary!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

God, what pressure for Mary. Must remember to breathe!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

COME ON MARY!!   Do yourself proud!!


----------



## Charem (31 July 2012)

commooooonnnn Mary and IC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

i feel sick come on mary


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Keep calm Mary and keep them up


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Come on Mary!!! Oh I feel ill


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

You could hear a pin drop!


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

Mary Mary Mary!!!! bit of a knock blimey even the commentators are oooing!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Thinking about it then, unless on of Mary or Tina have an awful round WFP will NOT get through to the individual SJ round, as he is our 4th score (fingers crossed as we don't want Mary or Tina to have faults, but gutting for WFP)


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

YES!!! Clear and in time


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

YES MARY!!! what a legend!!!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

WOOO! She's clear!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

YESSSSS I'm going to cry!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

YES YES Mary


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

So proud!! Go Mary!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

That was an excellent round form Mary. She held him together well.


----------



## robthecob (31 July 2012)

Yes yes YES!!!!


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

BLOODY WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DOUBLE CLEAR WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

OH MARY, MARY, MARY!!!   You rock


----------



## pootleperkin (31 July 2012)

Whoo hooo - well done Mary - am getting all teary again!


----------



## Charem (31 July 2012)

YOU LEGEND MARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## murphysmummy (31 July 2012)

Wahooooooooo!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Go MARY!!!!!!! WOOOOO! DOUBLE CLEAR!!!!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

FABULOUS CLEAR WOO HOO!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Wonderful Mary!!!!!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Everything crossed he destroys the course!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

MARY KING YOU ABSOLUTE LEGEND


----------



## charleysummer (31 July 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOOOOO GO MARY


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

WHOOP WHOOP GO MARY


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (31 July 2012)

I'm crying! That was just fantastic


----------



## Gorgeous George (31 July 2012)

Brilliant, I can't even see it as I'm at work, but I am cheering and whooping at my desk  COME ON TEAM GB!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

come on mickey hit some poles


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Back to individual and team gold, go on GB!


----------



## murphysmummy (31 July 2012)

Sorry Michael but I want you to knock lots down!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Pressure's on Michael Jung now...


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

VIBES DOWN DOWN


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Can't watch can't watch can't watch...


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Fantastic well done Mary and IC


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

Woooooooooo!


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

YIPPPPPEEEEE!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Oh the look on her face as she finished clear!! so proud of our riders!


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

YES YES YES MARY

He looked strong going into the treble my heart was in my mouth

Bloody well done Mary


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Oh Michael, if you could have just one down I'd be so grateful!!!


----------



## Amymay (31 July 2012)

Mary - awesome!!


----------



## BuzzLightyear (31 July 2012)

i feel sick just reading it!
fingers firmly crossed.

Thanks guys for providing such great commentary 
keeping me kind of sane whilst im at work!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Knock 'em down Micheal! 

I am a horrible person


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Think he's gonna do it...


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Pls knock 1!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			VIBES DOWN DOWN
		
Click to expand...

I know I can't help it!


----------



## chestnut cob (31 July 2012)

So if MJ goes clear, Germany win gold?


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Scotty should be posting on here


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Bugger!!!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Michael's clear


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

good round but


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Nooooo!  He is just so slick!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

He's clear....gold for germany


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Ack Germany have Gold


----------



## blood_magik (31 July 2012)

c'mon GB - go for the silver


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Gold for Germany


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Pants


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

! 
Fingers crossed for the silver then !


----------



## lilyoftheincas (31 July 2012)

Meh


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Well that, Michael, was pretty spectacular. Well done! (poor team GB  )


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

Well you have to give the man a round of applause but what a shame for the brits... so votes on silver or bronze medals?


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Disappointing but great round for Germany


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Come on Tina, next in.  Show them how good Miner's Frolic is!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

I feel a Basil Fawlty impression coming on


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

The Canadian's are having no luck at all are they? 
Poor Jessica


----------



## robthecob (31 July 2012)

Come on let's cheer for silver


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Great round from Michael


----------



## charleysummer (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			I feel a Basil Fawlty impression coming on

Click to expand...

lmao


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

We can get silver, very very possible! Come on Tina you can do it!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Sorry, Tina not next!  Another Japanese....


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

God darn I really wanted gold for Britain 

Come on for silver!!


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Come on Tina


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Gunning for Negishi. 
Oh that wasn't pretty at the gate...
Well recovered


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Having some poles!

I love the sound of other nations having poles down!


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

Oh  gutted for the British team, I'm bored of Germany winning now!
Looking forward to vineyridge's analysis of what the placings would be without the dressage coefficient.


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

How many til tina?


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

MK interview on BBC1 now


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			God darn I really wanted gold for Britain 

Come on for silver!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree . . . c'mon Team GB, let's see you win those silver medals.  And Carl, Charlotte, Laura and Bruce are now under even more pressure to bring us an equestrian gold medal .

P


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

still 9 more till tina


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

Have we lost the gold even if something went horribly wrong for Ingrid Klimke? Say she got Eliminated..........


----------



## vic07 (31 July 2012)

Am I missing something- Ingrid got to jump yet?


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

Love that little japanese horse, what a trier, always a soft spot for snorting nose flappers too


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Having some poles!

I love the sound of other nations having poles down!
		
Click to expand...

Meanie!!


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

I think Germany's score for their riders, without Ingrid, is too good for anyone to beat.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

i really dislike these orange jackets of the netherlands


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			MK interview on BBC1 now
		
Click to expand...

I just wanna hug her!


----------



## Penumbra (31 July 2012)

Yes, Germany have won because their 4th rider is ahead of zara


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (31 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Have we lost the gold even if something went horribly wrong for Ingrid Klimke? Say she got Eliminated.......... 

Click to expand...

even if Tina goes clear, Germany's score is lower even without Ingrids


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Any sign of Aoife Clark yet?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

That was such a lovely little interview with Mary  What a great ambassador for the sport she is


----------



## scheherazade (31 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Have we lost the gold even if something went horribly wrong for Ingrid Klimke? Say she got Eliminated.......... 

Click to expand...

I think so because they woudl just drop her score - the three best scores are already accounted for. And the difference between Tina Cook and Nicky Wilson's scores (if Tina goes clear and inside the time) isn't enough to make up the difference


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			Any sign of Aoife Clark yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. Joe was clear


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

Mike Tucker managed to pronounce Karin's horse correctly  usually it's "Gazelle de la Brassiere"


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Meanie!! 

Click to expand...

I know!  I have been cheering Ireland on though.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

Anyone else rather deflated?

P


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

God, I'm so nervous! I want silver, go on Tina.


----------



## NR99 (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone else rather deflated?

P
		
Click to expand...

No chin up, Silver will still be great - all finished well and healthy and there are the individuals this afternoon


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone else rather deflated?

P
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Germany are amazing but knowing the team gold is decided before the final riders even go takes away a lot of the excitement!
Although there's still the tension for the silver.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I know!  I have been cheering Ireland on though.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. All Ireland free mean-ness accepted


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone else rather deflated?

P
		
Click to expand...

very and have a horrible horrible feeling about tina's round


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Karin has been remarkably quiet in this competition!


More poles rolling in the arena.  I think he stole my horse!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Anyone else rather deflated?

P
		
Click to expand...

Me, I really thought we would be in for gold


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Have we lost the gold even if something went horribly wrong for Ingrid Klimke? Say she got Eliminated.......... 

Click to expand...

Just worked it out, we cant get the team gold now whatever happens...


----------



## Jump2It (31 July 2012)

some classics on twitter after mary's clear round

'go zara  great clear'
'zara goes clear!!'

and a little after

'sorry everyone i thought mary king was zara's horse'


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Feel awful for Tina. I'm sick with nerves, she must be terrified


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Does anyone know if you can see the intervies again? I'm watching on red button and it take too long to go from there to BBC1


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			very and have a horrible horrible feeling about tina's round
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhhhhhh.  Get out!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			very and have a horrible horrible feeling about tina's round
		
Click to expand...

Go stand in the corner now.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Jump2It said:



			some classics on twitter after mary's clear round

'go zara  great clear'
'zara goes clear!!'

and a little after

'sorry everyone i thought mary king was zara's horse'
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god. Brilliant.


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			I think so because they woudl just drop her score - the three best scores are already accounted for. And the difference between Tina Cook and Nicky Wilson's scores (if Tina goes clear and inside the time) isn't enough to make up the difference 

Click to expand...

Darn so we'd need one of the others to be retrospectively Eliminated too - unlikely....


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

I so hope we manage to secure silver . . . our team have performed so well . . . but now I'm looking forward to the pure dressage - surely they have a real shot?

P


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Nicholas T having a very classy round


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Fight stil on 4 silver we r only 0.2 ahead of NZ c'mon tina it gotta b a clear!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Am worried it could be bronze as 2 NZ are stroung & well placed?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Shhhhhhhhhhhh.  Get out!
		
Click to expand...

Ok shhhhing!!! but im scared!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Go stand in the corner now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for cheering me up .

P


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I so hope we manage to secure silver . . . our team have performed so well . . . but now I'm looking forward to the pure dressage - surely they have a real shot?

P
		
Click to expand...

So am I, I can't wait to be there on Thursday, have tickets for Tues & next Thurs too


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

pippipony said:



			Am worried it could be bronze as 2 NZ are stroung & well placed?
		
Click to expand...

If tina goes clear it will be silver


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Good luck Aoife!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Aoife Clark. ooooh nerves...


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Oooh please go clear Aoife!!


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

I am really not sure if I will be able to watch Tina's round


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Lovely


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Fantastic round for Ireland.


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Well done Aiofe, that was classy.


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Fabulous round by Aoife Clark!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Wa hooooooooooooo!
Wa heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
Fair feickin play to ya Aoife
woop woop!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

You never know Mark T could have another senior moment and forget the course as he did at Barbury XC.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Ireland ahead of America now Thanks Phillip!
And ahead of Australia now.


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

Feel sick with nerves for Tina! Go on girl!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

If we're nervous, Tina must be petrified! Does anyone know how to stream it live on my laptop? Need to make my dinner


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			You never know Mark T could have another senior moment and forget the course as he did at Barbury XC.
		
Click to expand...

I chuckled at senior moment...!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			If tina goes clear it will be silver
		
Click to expand...

Thats more like it!   I'm nervous too, but lets not give up yet.  She rose to the pressure in Hong Kong....

Need something dreadful to happen in Mark Todd's round, but not much chance of that!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Need something dreadful to happen in Mark Todd's round, but not much chance of that!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats why im nervous and have a horrible feeling. Got my fingers crossed though and she is more than capable


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Down down down one down please ...


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 July 2012)

Ive used all my data allowance   managed to see mary go clear over the last before it died though 

so no more trips to the loo for me!  

Keep the commentary coming please ladies....its getting me through the day


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

good result for ireland!!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Numb digits here!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2012)

If Tina can pull off a clear inside the time she's a flipping eventing goddess.  Toddy first though.

P


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

5th for Ireland, thats great


----------



## cronkmooar (31 July 2012)

Bloody Germans

Must have a little brag though and say that two of the GB horses are actually Isle of Man owned - at least they haven't bombed out like our cyclist


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Yeay for Ireland


----------



## Charem (31 July 2012)

Here comes Toddy!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Rite Mark help us out - pole down & TPs 
(soz 2 any NZers out there)


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Good result for Ireland.

Mark Todd now, get the rolling pole vibes going!!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

in comes mark todd


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

This is not good for the blood pressure! I think I'm gonna have to go and lie down in a dark room until the individual rounds!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Great for Ireland. 5th now. Feel a bit bad for Chris though. He had an amazing round yesterday.


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

please knock them down!!


eta  -  YES!!!


----------



## scheherazade (31 July 2012)

Just lifted this from the competition format page "The first jumping test decides the placings in the Team event; after this has been completed, a second jumping test determines the winners of the Individual competition....Teams can consist of up to five athlete/horse combinations, but only the best three results will count towards the team&#8217;s score....

After the first jumping test, the best 25 riders (as well as any who are tied for 25th place) go through to the second jumping test. " To me this looks as though it is the top 25 riders who will go through, not the top three in each time - I read it as the top three scores in each team only count towards the team final - anyone else agree??


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

one down so far for toddy


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Good for us


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

God I love you Toddy.


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Yes Mark Todd has a pole!


----------



## Walrus (31 July 2012)

Thanks for the commentary guys - am on lunch hour but can't live stream on my work computer.

Come on Tina!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Ohh horse is looking a little lazy to have one pole!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Yay!  One down, and doesn't look too fast either.

He has had his share of golds, let someone else have it!


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Cheers for that one Toddy! Does that give Tina a pole in hand?


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Someone has said on the US forums that they'd love to see Mary King get an individual medal, pref gold, as noone deserves it more. Just wanted to say and so say all of us!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

I'm going to pass out! Breathing space at last.  And 3 time!! 

Come ON Tina!!


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

And TP!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Think he's p*ssed off with that time fault


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

and 3 time faults ALGOTSSON OSTHOLT Sara next then tina


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			You never know Mark T could have another senior moment and forget the course as he did at Barbury XC.
		
Click to expand...

Would it be awful to say fingers crossed, just a few time penatlies.....


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

one down and 3 TP's for Toddy....breathing space for tina  this is looking pretty good.

Tina must be feeling so ill


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

God I feel sick with nerves!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Good, seven faults.  Good news for GB.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

TP's as well


----------



## Mince Pie (31 July 2012)

I love Toddy but YEY for pole and TF's!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Come on Tina and Henry, school us all - show them how it's done!   TEAM GB REPRESENT!!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Feel bad foor Toody, but nice to have some breathing space!

Sara A-O horse really is STUNNING!


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

I don't think I've ever been this nervous watching TV!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Yaaaas breathimg space 4 tina!
Now the lovely Wega


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Just lifted this from the competition format page "The first jumping test decides the placings in the Team event; after this has been completed, a second jumping test determines the winners of the Individual competition....Teams can consist of up to five athlete/horse combinations, but only the best three results will count towards the teams score....

After the first jumping test, the best 25 riders (as well as any who are tied for 25th place) go through to the second jumping test. " To me this looks as though it is the top 25 riders who will go through, not the top three in each time - I read it as the top three scores in each team only count towards the team final - anyone else agree??
		
Click to expand...

It's the top 25 BUT only 3 from each country can go through - so if 2 countries had 4 in top 25, then whoever was 26 and 27 would go through (assuming not from a country with 3 already through). It's basically a qualification passes down the line situation, with only team scores to count if that makes sense.


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Feel sorry for Toddy but yay for us


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

vallin said:



			Feel bad foor Toody, but nice to have some breathing space!

Sara A-O horse really is STUNNING!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and a stunning jumper


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

vallin said:



			Feel bad foor Toody, but nice to have some breathing space!

Sara A-O horse really is STUNNING!
		
Click to expand...

It is a beauty isn't it and being very scopey


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

no pressure for tina!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Sorry my interent on a real go slow here, can't keep up!


----------



## scheherazade (31 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			It's the top 25 BUT only 3 from each country can go through - so if 2 countries had 4 in top 25, then whoever was 26 and 27 would go through (assuming not from a country with 3 already through). It's basically a qualification passes down the line situation, with only team scores to count if that makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

Damn!! (was being hopeful)


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

I want that horse so much. Unfortunately I think half the equestrian world does too.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Can't watch


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Ahhhh, come on TC! Currently in 4th


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

or me!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Fair play to her that was a great round. Wouldn't it be lovely to have a lady at the top of preceedings? IS making me feel all feministy bout it!!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Tina tina tina tina!!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			I want that horse so much. Unfortunately I think half the equestrian world does too.
		
Click to expand...

With you on that!

GO TINA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Just lifted this from the competition format page "The first jumping test decides the placings in the Team event; after this has been completed, a second jumping test determines the winners of the Individual competition....Teams can consist of up to five athlete/horse combinations, but only the best three results will count towards the teams score....

After the first jumping test, the best 25 riders (as well as any who are tied for 25th place) go through to the second jumping test. " To me this looks as though it is the top 25 riders who will go through, not the top three in each time - I read it as the top three scores in each team only count towards the team final - anyone else agree??
		
Click to expand...

I think that no country is allowed to have more than three riders in the individual final. So if Britain had 4 riders in the top 25 only three could compete.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Oh god I can't watch. No commentary please it goes wrong when they say it's going so well!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

GO TINA, GO!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

My heart is beating out my chest!!!!


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

...and breathe!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Oh 1 TP well done Tina


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

& its silver!! 
Fantastic


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

GO TINA!!!! Team silver for GB!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

SILVER  YES


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

1 TP, SILVER! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

YES YES YES!!!!! Crying now!!!!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! YEEEAAAY HENRY!!!!


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

YES TINA!!!!!


----------



## Lolo (31 July 2012)

GO TINA!!!!!!! Yes! Silver


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Is Miners Frolic in a hackamore?


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

*YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TINA SECURES SILVER FOR GREAT BRITAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 July 2012)

Brother has the remote and won't let me watch so I'm relying on all of you for the updates.....


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

So who else stood up and watched hopping foot to foot?!


----------



## robthecob (31 July 2012)

yes!!! Amazing!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Fantastic, Tina!


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Whoop Whoop 

Classy, classy round from Tina and Henry, soooo pleased for them


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Threw tea all over myself in excitement, amazing round!!!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Yay Tina!!!!!!

Silver for GB.

So pleased for her.  Everyone said she shouldn't have been on the team, she obviously so should!!!  What a return for Miner's Frolic, a very classy horse!!!

Sorry, can't stop gushing!!


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			YES YES YES!!!!! Crying now!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic riding under pressure. 

Supporting both Britain and Germany, couldn't be happier.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			So who else stood up and watched hopping foot to foot?!
		
Click to expand...

Nope i didnt even watch it...just waited for the cheers or groans


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

WOOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

I'm so excited I can barely think straight!! Congratulations to Tina and Henry!!    SILVER FOR TEAM GB!


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

I need to lie down! This excitement is totally exhausting!


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Weeks worth of heartbeats in that round! Well done Tina - nerves of steel!


----------



## alwaysbroke (31 July 2012)

Huge cheers in this house neighbours think we are nuts

Massive congrats to our fab team


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Brilliantly done.


----------



## Gorgeous George (31 July 2012)

Bl**dy Marvellous, so pleased and proud


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Shame for Ingrid after fantastic 2 days. Good for her still looking positive


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Ah never mind Ingrid 

Come on GB for individuals!!! Oh I am so proud of our team!!!

Is the presentation before this afternoons jumping?


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Feel a bit sorry for Ingrid- great she got team gold but how many times has she been so close to a big win with Abraxxas just to drop some poles.


----------



## Lolo (31 July 2012)

I really hope the dressage and SJ have the same success, as shiny medals will really help secure the future of equestrian events in the games


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Feel a bit bad now after hoping IK had poles down


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

anyone else really gutted for sweden that they didnt get a medal?


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Ok quick window to get days work done now till half 2!!


----------



## Suziq77 (31 July 2012)

Ohhhh there's going to be some people eating their hats re Tina and Zara's selection, love it


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

So looking 2 this afternoon-  where does it leave tina etc in individual placings?


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Don't think I can watch the individuals!! Need a lie down!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Time to recover now.  What time this afternoon?

Will it be presentation of team medals now or later?


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Suziq77 said:



			Ohhhh there's going to be some people eating their hats re Tina and Zara's selection, love it 

Click to expand...

Abso-friggin-lutely!!! So happy for all of them


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 July 2012)

when's the prize giving?


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

There are two big stories for GB here if either rider could secure Gold- Mary King after all her hard work to win would be fantastic. Tina to bring Miner's Frolic back from the brink of death would be equally incredible.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			So looking 2 this afternoon-  where does it leave tina etc in individual placings?
		
Click to expand...

Sara A O in 1st Micheal Jung in 2nd Mary in 3rd Tina in 4th


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Oooow just seen Mary in 3rd & tina 4th for this afternoon so 2 medals possible!!
Quick lunch & bak on sofa at 2.30


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Mary King currently in 3rd, Tina in 4th.

Tina being interviewed now, very cool and unemotional.  I bet she will be great in the individuals!


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

It's a bit sad that WFP won't be in the individual final, whereas people with 70+pen scores get through!


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

What happens now for the individual placings? Do they have to jump again??????????


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

dollymix said:



			What happens now for the individual placings? Do they have to jump again??????????
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## sare_bear (31 July 2012)

It seems such a same that the top 25 competitors don't get through regardless of country.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

'Is it going to be hard to refocus?' 

"NO!" Says Tina. Atta girl!!


----------



## Tempi (31 July 2012)

dollymix said:



			What happens now for the individual placings? Do they have to jump again??????????
		
Click to expand...

I was about to ask the same thing, i'm confused as thought it was all over but apparently not?  (Can you tell i do dressage??!!  )

Do the people with a Q after their name have to jump again???


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Tinas interview-talk about cool!! 
Doesn't sound like she's feeling the pressure 
Such a shamed William & nicola don't get 2 jump again


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Mike out of sync yet again


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			There are two big stories for GB here if either rider could secure Gold- Mary King after all her hard work to win would be fantastic. Tina to bring Miner's Frolic back from the brink of death would be equally incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, either would be a lovely result.

Someone needs to kidnap Micheal Jung in the break, or his horse - hide it at my house if you like, we have plenty of room for it....

Hope Zara gets a better round, and finishes on a better note for her.


----------



## little_flea (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			anyone else really gutted for sweden that they didnt get a medal?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! But we were the outsiders anyway so didn't expect it. Fingers crossed for Sara Algotson this afternoon.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Tempi said:



			I was about to ask the same thing, i'm confused as thought it was all over but apparently not?  (Can you tell i do dressage??!!  )

Do the people with a Q after their name have to jump again???
		
Click to expand...


Yep they all jump again to decide the individuals going to be nail biting at the top again


----------



## willtowin (31 July 2012)

Remember how we all thought that Miners Frolic would be rubbish?  class by the whole team


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

What time does the individual kick off anyone?


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			What time does the individual kick off anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I read 14:30


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			What time does the individual kick off anyone?
		
Click to expand...

14.30


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Just seen them talking to Clare Balding, why do they have her on the swimming?!?! She's saying all the things that should be said!!


----------



## Merrymoles (31 July 2012)

All five GB riders finishing in the top 20 has got to be worth celebrating too! Well done Team GB - stars all of you!


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

Why did Dirk Schrade not qualify? There are only two Germans in the final so it can't be because of numbers. Was there something wrong with his horse (I have missed his round).


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Thanks Bobby and Zefra! Time enough to make lunch and a pot of tea then!!


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

I'm a bit confused... so we have a team silver but indiviual placings are still up for grabs?


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Firewell said:



			I'm a bit confused... so we have a team silver but indiviual placings are still up for grabs?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Firewall- yrs that's right individual sj on at 2.30


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

feel sorry for claire i bet she was going nuts sat next to the swimming pool being so close but having to sit there must have been torture think i'd have legged it and got the sack


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

Aw shame we didnt get gold, fingers crossed for MK and TC now!!! Tina just jumped a beautiful round


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

It's an entirely new course as well so that will be interesting.


----------



## pootleperkin (31 July 2012)

Blummen hack, I can't see Jung having a fence down in the individ. final - as someone said earlier, I think we need to kidnap his horse Sam! Also the swedish horse was jumping out of it's skin!

Off to do some quick exercising and back for 2:30!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Anglebracket said:



			Why did Dirk Schrade not qualify? There are only two Germans in the final so it can't be because of numbers. Was there something wrong with his horse (I have missed his round).
		
Click to expand...

there is 3 micheal jung, sandra and ingrid klimke


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

Anglebracket said:



			Why did Dirk Schrade not qualify? There are only two Germans in the final so it can't be because of numbers. Was there something wrong with his horse (I have missed his round).
		
Click to expand...

Because only the top 3 from each country go through. Which is a shame because people that haven't performed so well get to go through!


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

Anglebracket said:



			Why did Dirk Schrade not qualify? There are only two Germans in the final so it can't be because of numbers. Was there something wrong with his horse (I have missed his round).
		
Click to expand...

No, there are 3 germans above him! x


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Tempi - the ones with Q jump again because the IOC decreed that you could not win two medals for doing the same thing. The next round is 5cm higher, 1.30, to show a real difference for the individual medals. Any faults in the next round get added to the current individual rankings after the team comp, so Ingrid Klimke is now in 8th and out of the running having led until the team SJ.


----------



## Mrs B (31 July 2012)

OMG! I kept forgetting to breathe!!


----------



## little_flea (31 July 2012)

Congrats to all you Brits, such a well-deserved medal (though it should have been gold). GB truly sets the standard the rest of the world aspire to when it comes to eventing. Really everything crossed for some individual medals this afternoon as well (and it would be nice if you could squeeze Sara Algotson Ostholt in there somewhere)


----------



## FairyCakes (31 July 2012)

Love the fact that Equestrian has a chance of doubling the team GB medal haul in one day


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Neighbour just arrived at door to show me her new kitten. I'm a mess - wild eyes and wild hair! She beat a hasty retreat. Far too much excitement!x


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			Blummen hack, I can't see Jung having a fence down in the individ. final - as someone said earlier, I think we need to kidnap his horse Sam! Also the swedish horse was jumping out of it's skin!

Off to do some quick exercising and back for 2:30!
		
Click to expand...

fight for bronze i feel unless something goes wrong for them.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

When are the medals presented? I need to nip out and don't want to miss it!!


----------



## TarrSteps (31 July 2012)

I'm shallow.  I'm happy about the limiting rule as it means Jessie gets to jump again.  An individual finish of any description will mean a lot to her and the Team.


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I'm shallow.  I'm happy about the limiting rule as it means Jessie gets to jump again.  An individual finish of any description will mean a lot to her and the Team.
		
Click to expand...

Delighted that she gets to jump and hope it lifts team spirits


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			there is 3 micheal jung, sandra and ingrid klimke
		
Click to expand...




zefragile said:



			Because only the top 3 from each country go through. Which is a shame because people that haven't performed so well get to go through!
		
Click to expand...




Cedars said:



			No, there are 3 germans above him! x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  The results page froze on my computer so I didn't realise. I assumed Ingrid didn't get in because she had poles down.


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Anyone else feeling really sorry for this poor Judo guy that's on BBC1 now, I don't even know what happened!


----------



## Wheels (31 July 2012)

So I am stuck at work all and only access to outside world is my phone which won't let me follow links. Do any of the gb team have  a chance of a medal this afternoon? What position is our highest place rider currently?


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

Mary currently lying 3rd and Tina 4th so fingers crossed!


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

I think the limiting rule makes sense - lets face it, anyone who's outside the top few has virtually no chance at a medal and the whole point of the Olympics is it is inclusive. It's not like placing 15th gets you anything!


----------



## Penumbra (31 July 2012)

Wheels said:



			So I am stuck at work all and only access to outside world is my phone which won't let me follow links. Do any of the gb team have  a chance of a medal this afternoon? What position is our highest place rider currently?
		
Click to expand...

Mary King in 3rd and Tina Cook in 4th. Both are within less than 4 faults of the leader so could even, theoretically, win!


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Feathered said:



			Anyone else feeling really sorry for this poor Judo guy that's on BBC1 now, I don't even know what happened! 

Click to expand...

It's a bit horrific isn't it?! I wish they'd leave him alone.

Nice to see the BBC news has followed the legal requirement to mention Zara when discussing equestrian sports


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

1	41	  ALGOTSSON OSTHOLT Sara	WEGA	39.30 Q	

2	65	  JUNG Michael	SAM	40.60 Q	

3	24	  KING Mary	IMPERIAL CAVALIER	42.10 Q	

4	56	  COOK Kristina	MINERS FROLIC	43.00 Q	

5	49	  AUFFARTH Sandra	OPGUN LOUVO	44.80 Q	

6	58	  NICHOLSON Andrew	NEREO	45.00 Q	

7	74	  TODD Mark	CAMPINO	46.50 Q	

8	33	  KLIMKE Ingrid	BUTTS ABRAXXAS	48.30 Q	

9	2	  BURTON Christopher	HP LEILANI	50.10 Q	


those are the top 9 going into this afternoons finals


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

Whats happening with the Judo??


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Feathered said:



			Anyone else feeling really sorry for this poor Judo guy that's on BBC1 now, I don't even know what happened! 

Click to expand...

No me too! I thought he was going to cry!


----------



## TarrSteps (31 July 2012)

Has the judo had something awful happen?  I watched the poor Korean fencer last night, sitting crying while they discussed her fate. 

Reminds you that everyone has worked so hard just to be there and some have overcome odds we can't even imagine.  Yes, a medal is nice but the Baron had a point.


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 July 2012)

Does anyone know when the medal ceremony will be?


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			Does anyone know when the medal ceremony will be?
		
Click to expand...

after the individual sj


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			Does anyone know when the medal ceremony will be?
		
Click to expand...

Been told on another forum will be after the individual contest?


----------



## Solo1 (31 July 2012)

After the individual makes sense - gives them time to clear the arena etc


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

What happened in the Judo?


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			What happened in the Judo?
		
Click to expand...

I can't find anything


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			What happened in the Judo?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, poor  bloke though


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Found it, poor guy. 


British medal hope Euan Burton's -81kg campaign ended in abrupt fashion as he lost his first contest to Canadian Antoine Valois-Fortier. 

Given a bye to the second round, Burton was beaten by ippon. 

The 33-year-old said: "I feel like I've let myself down, I've let my coaches down, let everybody I've ever trained with down, I've let my mum and dad and brother down."  

No British male has won a judo medal since Ray Stevens in 1992. 

Burton, who won bronze at the 2007 and 2010 World Championships, added: "I've been working for this for over quarter of century; there are no positives to be taken from it. 

"I don't know if it's the end of my competitive judo career but it's probably the end of my Olympic career. I'm pretty sure you won't see me in Rio [in 2016]. 

"I wish I could have done a bit more for the people who have come down and watched, and I know I could have done."


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

they changed the rules for the judo in the last couple of years hardly any floor work anymore which is a shame, my OH is very upset about it. We've had one disqualification in the womens because of a hold in the wrong place which could so easily be done with the new rules in place. She looked gutted, what happened in the mens I missed that?

Tennis has been stopped due to the rain.  Hope it doesn't cause any problems elsewhere.  Womens gymnastics this afternoon


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

Short break to let the stress levels dissipate .


----------



## {97702} (31 July 2012)

willtowin said:



			Remember how we all thought that Miners Frolic would be rubbish?  class by the whole team
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself there, I certainly never thought he would be rubbish - he is a fantastic horse who has shown his quality yet again


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18901840
I think?  About the Judo


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

just had a text from my mother informing me "it was the dressage that won it for the germans" and "if the riders go inside the time then they should get points taken off their scores"

Bless her!! Glad she was watching though


----------



## Llanali (31 July 2012)

That is heart wrenching, I feel awful just reading what he has said.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Llanali said:



			That is heart wrenching, I feel awful just reading what he has said.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (31 July 2012)

Just caught up, had to go out and at work so no streaming for me. Thanks for the updates and OMG well done GB!!!


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			just had a text from my mother informing me "it was the dressage that won it for the germans" and "if the riders go inside the time then they should get points taken off their scores"

Bless her!! Glad she was watching though
		
Click to expand...

. I'm watching from America on my laptop. Was meant to actually be there today . Can't wait to get back to London!

Miners Frolic and Tina were brilliant, Tina was so amazing keeping her cool.


----------



## ScarlettLady (31 July 2012)

Tina Cook was amazing! Congrats to all team GB!!
To think just over a year ago Miners Frolic was fighting for his life, what an amazing animal!!!!


----------



## Turitea (31 July 2012)

This is what I call real sportsmanship: Ingrid Klimke passes on her starting place in the final of 25 in favour of Dirk Schrade, because she says he has a much better chance than her.


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

But how is that allowed? You can't just decide you won't run once you've qualified, surely?!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Cedars said:



			But how is that allowed? You can't just decide you won't run once you've qualified, surely?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the rules just can't be bent can they?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

wow that is good sportsmanship! what a nice lady....to be fair she is right.


----------



## Turitea (31 July 2012)

It is all over the German media, but then... one gets it wrong and all the others copy it??
But he had qualified as well, though I do not see a problem with him taking her place.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Just watching an interview with Andy Murray...nearly crying again! Who knew the games would be so emotional?!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Yes, the rules just can't be bent can they? 

Click to expand...

i suppose if you decided to withdraw then the next rider would need to step up ,so i think it would be within the rules as no one can force her to jump


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

It's probably technically possible as if she withdraws then they will fill her place. But I personally think its poor behaviour!


----------



## Turitea (31 July 2012)

Why is it poor behaviour?


----------



## SteveGG (31 July 2012)

I'm sure that Ingrid passing up a place is allowed - I think it has been done before in other sports when only the top 3 in a team are allowed to go forward.  It's not like she is giving up her position.  
Should Zara give up her plave to let William compete in the individual ?


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

angelish said:



			i suppose if you decided to withdraw then the next rider would need to step up ,so i think it would be within the rules as no one can force her to jump
		
Click to expand...

Yes, good point


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Just watching an interview with Andy Murray...nearly crying again! Who knew the games would be so emotional?!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I cry at everything. They keep showing the clip of mary as she jumps the last fence and it sets me off every time!


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

Because it becomes about who can grab the most medals. I don't like it. 

Clearly if the horse is injured that's different!


----------



## Lolo (31 July 2012)

Cedars said:



*Because it becomes about who can grab the most medals. I don't like it. *

Clearly if the horse is injured that's different!
		
Click to expand...

That is essentially the point of the Olympics though, lol!!


----------



## SpottedCat (31 July 2012)

Cedars said:



			Because it becomes about who can grab the most medals. I don't like it. 

Clearly if the horse is injured that's different!
		
Click to expand...

That's kind of the point of the Olympics


----------



## Llanali (31 July 2012)

Tell you what I think about it- I'd never be able to do it! If I had a shot at Olympic glory i would have it with both hands! 

Incredibly sporting and self less in my opinion, I think it then becomes a national pride thing rather than a medal haul thing.


----------



## Turitea (31 July 2012)

Llanali said:



			Incredibly sporting and self less in my opinion, I think it then becomes a national pride thing rather than a medal haul thing.
		
Click to expand...

This!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

ingrid is still on the running order 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003100/index.html


----------



## Turitea (31 July 2012)

Yep, apparently the rules are not clear on this one. So no final decision is made.
I guess in the end she probably has to ride, but I still think she has shown incredible sportsmanship!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

only 20 minutes till we start all over again...nerves are building


----------



## SteveGG (31 July 2012)

To be honest I don't think it will make any difference to the medals - there are 8 riders ahead of Dirk fighting for 3 medals so he needs at least 6 to get more penalties than he does and to be honest I just can't see it - although he went clear so did 5 of those above him and Tina only got a time penalty and has a 7.6 point advantage.


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

The individual should be about the person who has the most individual talent-and they should win the medal based on that. She is higher than him because she has shown more talent in THIS competition-and therefore she should run. 

I'm entitled to my opinion, anyway.


----------



## TBB (31 July 2012)

Great to see that all three Irish get to jump again. While they aren't really in contention for medals at least they get a chance to improve their scores. (well if there were a series of disasters Aoife might.) So for this afternoon I have to cheer for Mary King and her Irish bred horse or Zara and hers although I really love Miners Frolic! Lets hope for clears from the Cruisings and the Ghareeb (watching a cruising mare at the moment due to foal this week to Ghareeb from the family of 2 4* eventers.)


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

On Olympic 3 who is the woman asking questions about the SJ course?  Sounds somewhat thick?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

It's getting embarrassing now. But it's like, what, like huuuge!!  OMG


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			On Olympic 3 who is the woman asking questions about the SJ course?  Sounds somewhat thick?
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching online and I've got to say she does sound a wee bit overexcited!


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

Less than 10 minutes!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

She was cringeworthy.  Perhaps someone from TOWIE but as I don't watch it I don't have a clue.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			It's getting embarrassing now. But it's like, what, like huuuge!!  OMG
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I couldn't help cringing!


----------



## tiggs (31 July 2012)

They said on the radio that when Leslie Law won gold he was 11th going into sj.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

just said 24 coming forward...so one has dropped out.. anybody know who it is?


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			It's getting embarrassing now. But it's like, what, like huuuge!!  OMG
		
Click to expand...

She was awful wasn't she!! 
5 minutes to go, nervous are back


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Come on Mary! Come on Tina!!

Anyone else sometimes wishing the crowd were behind the Germans instead? The noise can't be much of a help at times...!


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

Ha! Just been sent home and told to owe them time... Apparently I'm too annoying in the office today


----------



## Mrs Pink (31 July 2012)

dollymix said:



			Ha! Just been sent home and told to owe them time... Apparently I'm too annoying in the office today 

Click to expand...

I wish someone would do that to me lol


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

oh its ingrid klimke, she has retired


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Well done dollymix!
U doing the same for sj & dressage!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

dollymix said:



			Ha! Just been sent home and told to owe them time... Apparently I'm too annoying in the office today 

Click to expand...

Result!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

I'm back!
Are Mark and Coolio in first?
Eeeeep!!
Oh good luck Mark


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

must remember for future reference! Lol


----------



## Leg_end (31 July 2012)

Ingrid has withdrawn


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 July 2012)

Whoop these vibes are working!!!!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Well done Mark. Bumer about the gate.


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

Nice one dollymix. Luckily I get Tuesdays off anyway. Unluckly my internet was dead most of the morning. I had to panic all on my own, I like having you guys for moral support


----------



## honeymum (31 July 2012)

Hey all, anyone got the link for me to watch on t'internet please?


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Leg_end said:



			Ingrid has withdrawn
		
Click to expand...

Oh no why? Have I missed something?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

oh i hope jessica has a good round


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

So if ingrids withdrawn does her place get taken by another German or not filled at all? Not heard it mentioned by MT it IS


----------



## MollyMoomin (31 July 2012)

Do we know why Ingrid has withdrawn?


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

This horse is jumping out of its skin!


----------



## Leg_end (31 July 2012)

No idea, its on the live link here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-141749344

But doesn't look like another German is in..


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Pity one down for jessica. Much more settled round than the first. Poor Canada


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

There hasnt been another german included into the running order.


----------



## mollyblob (31 July 2012)

dollymix said:



			Ha! Just been sent home and told to owe them time... Apparently I'm too annoying in the office today 

Click to expand...

Ha, good work!  

Anyone know if the running order is up anywhere?  I can't find the link from this morning to check if it's on there again.


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

I have to say I can't really see the point of some of these people riding again. Realistically anyone more than 8 pens away has no chance of a medal


----------



## Mince Pie (31 July 2012)

What time are the British riders on? Away from TV between 2.40 and 3!!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

mollyblob said:



			Ha, good work!  

Anyone know if the running order is up anywhere?  I can't find the link from this morning to check if it's on there again.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-143444449


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

mollyblob said:



			=
Anyone know if the running order is up anywhere?  I can't find the link from this morning to check if it's on there again.
		
Click to expand...

It's here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-143509466 x


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Such a shame, the French are really having no luck!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Lovely to see the French rider pat and reassure his horse after the mistake instead of going for his whip. It was a genuine error.


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

Keep the updates coming please guys, you are my life line, have been glued to this thread all day


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			Lovely to see the French rider pat and reassure his horse after the mistake instead of going for his whip. It was a genuine error.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too. Much too often do we see the horses getting told off for doing nothing at all wrong


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Philip Dutton having a bad round
8 jumping and TP's


----------



## mollyblob (31 July 2012)

angelish said:



http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-143444449

Click to expand...

Phew, thankyou!  

(starryeyed too- don't know how to quote two people!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			I thought that too. Much too often do we see the horses getting told off for doing nothing at all wrong
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Horse has no choice but to stop. Rider did totally the right thing.


----------



## JCWHITE (31 July 2012)

Part of me wonders why a horse who allegedly had 23 faults earlier, gets to jump this round,
 ok, I know the rules, but would have loved to see Lionheart again!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Time allowed adjusted to 60 secs from 58.


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Have 2 say i can't summon the enthusiasm I had this morn sure it will come back l8r on!


----------



## NR99 (31 July 2012)

JCWHITE said:



			Part of me wonders why a horse who allegedly had 23 faults earlier, gets to jump this round,
 ok, I know the rules, but would have loved to see Lionheart again!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^This


----------



## monkeybum13 (31 July 2012)

I was out for lunch earlier, what happened to Ingrid in the first round? She's WD from this round.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Time allowed adjusted to 60 secs from 58.
		
Click to expand...

that could make all the difference


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

monkeybum13 said:



			I was out for lunch earlier, what happened to Ingrid in the first round? She's WD from this round.
		
Click to expand...

she didnt have a great round...maybe feels its not fair on the horse make it jump another round when its not really the horses strong point


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			that could make all the difference
		
Click to expand...

Yep. that's Mark Kyle's TP's gone. Yeahie!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Go Joeseph!!!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

monkeybum13 said:



			I was out for lunch earlier, what happened to Ingrid in the first round? She's WD from this round.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't have a disaster (think only one fence down) but out of medal contention as hers was the discard score


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (31 July 2012)

I do feel sorry for those horses having to come out again. I know they are fit but surely they've all done enough


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

just come back to watch (thought better do some work today), can someone explain why the optimum time has been changed??


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Well done the Irish!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

great round for joseph there!! double clear for him


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
Treble clear for Joeseph!!!!
Yip!!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Yesssss!!! Joseph!!!


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Yeay  I love Electric Cruise


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

clear for Andrew Hoy


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Clear for Andrew Hoy and Rutherglen.
Fair play. had a crap last one


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			I do feel sorry for those horses having to come out again. I know they are fit but surely they've all done enough 

Click to expand...

They're fit as fiddles, not many looking tired today...  (thankfully)


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

the french are really not having a good time of it


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Brave through the combination there for Nicholas T. 4 and 3 TP's.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Mr Pooh not looking as good as usual today....


----------



## measles (31 July 2012)

Vet just been - waiting for sedative to wear off then rushing a lovely old horse we have on full livery for my friend who lives abroad into the vets as she has had an impact to her eye and two ulcers, one of which is very large.   Poor girl - send her vibes as I send them to Tina and Mary from the horsebox


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Zara up after the next three!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 July 2012)

Love the name mr pooh.....


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Vet just been - waiting for sedative to wear off then rushing a lovely old horse we have on full livery for my friend who lives abroad into the vets as she has had an impact to her eye and two ulcers, one of which is very large.   Poor girl - send her vibes as I send them to Tina and Mary from the horsebox 

Click to expand...

Oh no  
(((((((((((((((((vibes))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Oh heck, good luck Measles.

Karin nearly went into shouting mode at the end  there!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Vet just been - waiting for sedative to wear off then rushing a lovely old horse we have on full livery for my friend who lives abroad into the vets as she has had an impact to her eye and two ulcers, one of which is very large.   Poor girl - send her vibes as I send them to Tina and Mary from the horsebox 

Click to expand...

Poor girly, sending loads of vibes her way xx


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Vet just been - waiting for sedative to wear off then rushing a lovely old horse we have on full livery for my friend who lives abroad into the vets as she has had an impact to her eye and two ulcers, one of which is very large.   Poor girl - send her vibes as I send them to Tina and Mary from the horsebox 

Click to expand...

ah no  have a safe trip to the vets "vibes"


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Vet just been - waiting for sedative to wear off then rushing a lovely old horse we have on full livery for my friend who lives abroad into the vets as she has had an impact to her eye and two ulcers, one of which is very large.   Poor girl - send her vibes as I send them to Tina and Mary from the horsebox 

Click to expand...

Oh no, I wondered where you got to! Hope the mare is OK


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Love this italian horse.


----------



## Laafet (31 July 2012)

Am so pleased my lovely boss has let me do the horses up really quick so I can watch this afternoons showjumping.


----------



## Mrs Pink (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Vet just been - waiting for sedative to wear off then rushing a lovely old horse we have on full livery for my friend who lives abroad into the vets as she has had an impact to her eye and two ulcers, one of which is very large.   Poor girl - send her vibes as I send them to Tina and Mary from the horsebox 

Click to expand...

Hope everything OK


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Ah crap!! Sending plenty of positive thoughts your way Measles, fingers crossed!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Borough Pennyz what a lovely mare


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

this horse doesn't look tiered


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Brilliant round from vittoria there! brilliant horse


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Borough Pennyz is an awesome horse!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Have you noticed that whenever they say something good about a horse, the fence comes down?
They'd better stay silent for team gb!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Hope Karen goes well


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Does any1 no what the surface is? I no its random but its bn bugging me


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Mr Medicott much more settled. Serious ironmongery going on!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Does any1 no what the surface is? I no its random but its bn bugging me 

Click to expand...

Fibre sand I think


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Here comes Zara!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Vibes for poorly mare Measles


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Come on Zara!!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Come on Zara!!!!!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

It's Zara time!


----------



## mil1212 (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Fibre sand I think
		
Click to expand...

They said an Andrews Bowen one.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Clear for Zara please!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 July 2012)

Oh I canny watch!!!'


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

can't watch!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

oh god that bit made me gasp! cling on zara!


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

please go clear


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Thanx folks it looks gd!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

High Kingdom is jumping well so far...


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Does any1 no what the surface is? I no its random but its bn bugging me 

Click to expand...

A place near us called Eland Lodge has the same surface, they said on facebook but didn't say what it was. It's lovely to ride on though


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Great clear for Zara!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Brilliant!! clear and well in the time!  Classy!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

YES WELL DONE ZARA


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Pure class from Zara, absolute class


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Well done Zara clear in the time


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

~Love Camilla in the pac a mac


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Great clear for Zara!
		
Click to expand...

LOL with me being on the freeview box that popped up before the last fence was jumped but it sure helped my stress!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 July 2012)

Whoop!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Fantastic!   Well done Zara!


----------



## sarabz (31 July 2012)

Sorry, this thread is moving faster than I can keep up with it - I saw earlier that Klimke had WD in favor of Schrade, but then why is Donckers jumping? 

And, way to go Zara! I love that she's done so well, even while cheering for the US team.


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

so happy for zara


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## monkeybum13 (31 July 2012)

Very easily inside the time! Loved seeing Camilla in a poncho


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Yes!!!!! Well done Zara, that was lovely!!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Camilla in a poncho never thot wud c that!


----------



## Mrs Pink (31 July 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

YAA HOO Zara


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Really lovely round from Zara, apart from the little eek moment when he nearly jumped her off!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

sarabz said:



			Sorry, this thread is moving faster than I can keep up with it - I saw earlier that Klimke had WD in favor of Schrade, but then why is Donckers jumping? 

And, way to go Zara! I love that she's done so well, even while cheering for the US team.
		
Click to expand...

Schrade isn't replacing klimke


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Clifton Promise having a lovely round ublucky with last in the combo


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

Well done Zara!!! 
(p.s I want vittoria's horse pennyz)


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

sarabz said:



			Sorry, this thread is moving faster than I can keep up with it - I saw earlier that Klimke had WD in favor of Schrade, but then why is Donckers jumping? 

And, way to go Zara! I love that she's done so well, even while cheering for the US team.
		
Click to expand...


Karin is riding for belgium not germany 
Ingrid has retired..nobody replaced her


----------



## Mrs Pink (31 July 2012)

There's been a few land badly after Fence 2


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Wonderful.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Loving seeing the royals in ponchos hehe


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Aoife Clark go on girl!!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

sarabz said:



			Sorry, this thread is moving faster than I can keep up with it - I saw earlier that Klimke had WD in favor of Schrade, but then why is Donckers jumping? 

And, way to go Zara! I love that she's done so well, even while cheering for the US team.
		
Click to expand...

She is belgian not german (I used to think she was too)!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Loving seeing the royals in ponchos hehe
		
Click to expand...

Yep!! Classic


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Loving seeing the royals in ponchos hehe
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Brilliant Zara! Vibes for the mare measles x


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Nice irish clear!

Really liking these hats with the flags on!


----------



## Fanatical (31 July 2012)

OMG I want High Kingdom!!!!! That little horse just jumped his socks off for Zara - and nearly jumped her off - literally. No mean feat after yesterday and a previous round. Lovely horse. So pleased for Zara proving her worth!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
Super well done Aoife wa hoo!
Clear inside the time come on!!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Another double clear for Ireland! Brilliant team for the future..


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

Zara was brilliant, love her horse. Omg I am so nervous for Mary and tina


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 July 2012)

Someone can't be bothered.,,,,


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Shamwari looking a little tired i think


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Not a good round here, the horse has had enough .  Poor bloke, not a good finish for him..  Bumps Zara up again though.


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
Super well done Aoife wa hoo!
Clear inside the time come on!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeeeeeehhhhaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 July 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep  keep the updates coming.....its totally heart stopping sitting here at work totally blind and deaf to it all....your posts are getting me through!!



Weeee goo zara!!  what are the positions now?

Does it go to a JO?


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Poor Shamwari he's just had enough. Only young though maybe one for Rio?


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

Thats so good for Aoife


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Think Shamwari was tired, nice to see ludvig patting him afterwards though.


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

Am i alone in quoting that famous line from International Velvet...
On the edge of your seats, watching the telly and you say 'please hit something'.. 
Without being mean to others, obviously, but every little knock helps us - who i don't want to hit anything!!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Fences down for the Oz horse too.  Really need it now - there is nothing between them all now.  Sad way to end the event for them though.

Zara up to 9th now.


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Brilliant news for Aoife! Zara did well do, she's in silver position.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Feel really sorry for Chrostopher Burton. Had a demolition job there. Had such an amazing x country


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Zara is climbing. 9th now


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Toddy's horse looks really quite tired


----------



## monkeybum13 (31 July 2012)

MT will not be happy with these poles!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Yay!  Two down for Toddy.  Sorry - think he is wonderful usually, but I will be nice tomorrow!

Only a fairly young horse.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Yikes 8 for MT


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Bit much for Campino I think, not a good day for Toddy.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Poor Toddy with those poles down!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Such a shame for Toddy, I don't think he'll be getting an individual medal this time


----------



## missy_mare (31 July 2012)

Gutted for Todd


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Its getting closer and closer!! so excting


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

monkeybum13 said:



			MT will not be happy with these poles!
		
Click to expand...

i think that horse would have had more than two down with an "ordinary" rider on bored it looks tiered


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Only 2 more before Tina!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkk


----------



## georgiegirl (31 July 2012)

Oh gosh its so tight at the top can barely watch!


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

Who is left to jump for Team GB?


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

Lots of tired horses. Could get very interesting.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Ah 4 for AN. Great riding there.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Andrew now, can't breathe!!  

Looks a bit slow?

Gate down.

Causing a lot more problems this  course!!  Hope not for our  two.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Such a shame for Toddy, I don't think he'll be getting an individual medal this time
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in thinking that horse wasn't his first planned mount for these games- that one was injured? I think he's young and tired but has shown massive talent. Toddy had to practically carry round some of the cross country but if I'm thinking correctly he won't be too disappointed with him..


----------



## NR99 (31 July 2012)

OMG! tension for the Brits!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Germany then its tina-excitement is back


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Bills said:



			Who is left to jump for Team GB?
		
Click to expand...

Tina & Mary, they'll be on next


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Keep telling myself it doesn't matter what they do, but its not working!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Aoife Clark up to 7th...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

One down for Sandra please


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

Zara guaranteed top 8. Definitely shouldn't have been picked


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			Am I right in thinking that horse wasn't his first planned mount for these games- that one was injured? I think he's young and tired but has shown massive talent. Toddy had to practically carry round some of the cross country but if I'm thinking correctly he won't be too disappointed with him..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I can't recall who was originally planned but it wasn't this one. Such a shame to end on that note!

Ohh Sandra should be a good round!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Now there's a nice horsie!! Scopey or what?


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Ian Stark tries the commentators curse there lol


----------



## monkeybum13 (31 July 2012)

Lovely, lovely horse


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			Tina & Mary, they'll be on next
		
Click to expand...

Great thanks


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

Can't watch - still!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

COME ON TINA!! Another lovely round please and a bit faster!xx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Gooooooooooooooooo Tina!


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Tina!!! Everything crossed!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 July 2012)

Sandra Auffarth's horse is fab!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Good luck Tina aah bugger 2 down


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Damn!!


----------



## monkeybum13 (31 July 2012)

SHoot!


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

such a shame for Tina


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

oh noo!


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

2 down so far for tina wot a shame


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Crap!! Two down for Tina!!


----------



## Laafet (31 July 2012)

Gutted, all down to Mary now.


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

oh no


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

Gutted for Tina. What a shame


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

C'mon Mary its all down 2 u!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Ah what a shame for Tina


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

Come on Mary!!


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Such a shame for Tina, but she's been awesome. Now come on Mary!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Oh such a shame...clear please mary!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Aw she didn't deserve 2 down


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Now COME ON Mary - quick and clear!!


----------



## kirstyl (31 July 2012)

Oh no, poor Tina. Come on Mary!!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Ack. What a pity.

Come on Mary!!


----------



## georgiegirl (31 July 2012)

Gutted too poo tina she looks so disappointed
. Let's hope mary can pull it off.


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Oh no


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

51 final score for tina, everything crossed for mary


----------



## monkeybum13 (31 July 2012)

Double shoot!


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

Mary  gutted


----------



## Laafet (31 July 2012)

Bugger


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :-( :-(


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Crap Mary has 2 now as well...


----------



## Chocy (31 July 2012)

Oh no same 2 down as tina


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Would you believe it


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

oh poop


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

Poor Tina


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

Oh sod Mary's knocking them down too


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Oh poor Mary    Two down already


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

same two fences gone for mary, noo!!


----------



## DarkHorseB (31 July 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAARGH! Mary


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

I cannot believe that! gutted for them! so gutted....


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Gutted


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 July 2012)

Christ I can't watch


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Oh no. Gutted. GUTTED.

Such a shame.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Can't believe that. Poor Mary.
Gunning for Sara now


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

Poor Mary


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

Is Zara in for a medal?


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

What a shame


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

Mary still third atm. You never know


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Soooooooooo gutted for them both.  Such a shame.

Just let Micheal Jung hit something to make them feel better.

Andrew Nicholson moves up, so he should be happier!


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Rubbish


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Cricket score for Jung please- he's world and european champ, olympic too is just greedy!

Yeah I know, fat chance.


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Gutted


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

We need these next two to knock some down too


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

On a side note I wonder how many unreg'd chestnut little Stan the Man mare there are around Cork? (Sam's sire).
Pity he was a gerat sire


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 July 2012)

That's crap!


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

I don't care about being sporting now.... Damn you Jung!!!


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Great round from Michael


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Blimmin German robots!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Finishing on his dressage score....sigh suppose a well done is in order!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Hope Sara gets gold now


----------



## pootleperkin (31 July 2012)

slightlyconfused said:



			That's crap!
		
Click to expand...

my sentiments exactly!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Demolition round for the Swede?!!?


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

they're on about the hats again..


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Go Sara!
Go Wega!!!


----------



## Calcyle (31 July 2012)

Well with GB out.... Heja Sverige!


----------



## Mrs Pink (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Blimmin German robots!
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## pootleperkin (31 July 2012)

I can't believe a woman has never won the individual before?


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

Go Sara do it for the girls!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Demolition round for the Swede?!!? 

Click to expand...

we wouldnt get a medal if she did and id rather her get gold than the germans


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Blimmin German robots!
		
Click to expand...

Why couldn't we have got 'does not compute'?!!

Ack again.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Sweden should win this - a lady on a mare, and they didn't get a team medal...


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

Really hope the Swedish girl wins.


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

C'mon Wega!!


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

crying, feel so upset . Can't believe we couldn't putt it out the bag. This is one of the few sports we are meant to be best in the world at


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			we wouldnt get a medal if she did and id rather her get gold than the germans
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Like this mare she's been great. Rather see them take gold.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Cedars said:



			Really hope the Swedish girl wins.
		
Click to expand...

Me too - go on Sara!!


----------



## mil1212 (31 July 2012)

Cedars said:



			Really hope the Swedish girl wins.
		
Click to expand...

this, if not GB then a lady!


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			we wouldnt get a medal if she did and id rather her get gold than the germans
		
Click to expand...

me too - also wega does have her mum there too


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			I can't believe a woman has never won the individual before?
		
Click to expand...

Mental isn't it.!


----------



## Cedars (31 July 2012)

FFS.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Sweden should win this - a lady on a mare, and they didn't get a team medal...
		
Click to expand...

With you on that. Come on Wega.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
Oh how unlucky


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

What bad luck!


----------



## mil1212 (31 July 2012)

doh! she ballsed up the last!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Last fence gone!  Down to silver.  What a shame.  She just lost it on the last combination.

Blimmin German robot wins double gold.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Jung gets the individual gold....gutted for Sara! And what a horse!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (31 July 2012)

Awww what a shame! Poor Sara...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Oh my....so close.


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

I thought she'd gone clear!!  Gutted - Silver's not bad though!


----------



## dollymix (31 July 2012)

What a shame for Sara


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

Gutted for her. The Robots have won. Poor Mary and Poor Tina


----------



## lilyoftheincas (31 July 2012)

Ahh poor Sara! Feel so sorry for her


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

Oh gutted for the swede, was really rooting for her once I knew we couldn't do it.


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

Oh no, she was so close! Just lost her cool


----------



## little_flea (31 July 2012)

GOD last fence!!! But silver is fantastic, well done Sara, what a lovely lovely mare Wega is. Her mum must be proud of her.


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

Right time for Michael to retire whilst he's at the top and give GB everyone else a chance


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

ugh!


----------



## PippiPony (31 July 2012)

What a shame


----------



## Charem (31 July 2012)

Poor girl..last fence 'n' all....

Think Micheal Jung is getting a bit greedy now. I believe he is now European, World and Olympic champion :O

Congrats to all riders, it's been a fantastic, nail biting last 4 days. Hats off to all grooms who made the horses look a billion dollars and of course to everyone else behind the scenes.


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Rotten


----------



## PorkChop (31 July 2012)

Well is it safe to say what a complete rollercoaster 

Well done to Micheal Jung


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the finalscores?


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

I love love LOVE Mary King


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Feel very gutted but what a title for Micheal Jung to hold on ...and on his birthday too.

3 riders inside the top 10 though! and Team SILVER!! Brilliant!


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Blimmin German robot wins double gold.

Click to expand...


----------



## Leg_end (31 July 2012)

But what a brilliant few days of competition, I've not been this excited about a 3DE for a long long time. Great job done by all  And we won a SILVER don't be sad!


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Is Mary actually the worlds nicest person??? I think so!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Does anyone have a link to the finalscores?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-152421621


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

Bless Mary with a smile plastered on her face


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

Can't win them all i suppose.. doesn't apply to the Germans though!

Horses are great levellers, there we go. That's it. 


Now, on to the hopes our Dressage GB's can raise the roof - if there was one! and bring home the gold..


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

MT has just said team bronze.    Just shut up Mike I'm fed up enough now.  The up from the team silver has deflated.  Perhaps the medal ceremony should of been after this morning.


----------



## gadetra (31 July 2012)

Thanks BobbyMondeo


----------



## georgiegirl (31 July 2012)

I think calling the germans robots is a bit harsh! Jung looked absolutely flawless in the showjumping!

Feel very sorry for the swedish girl that the pressure got too much right at the very end. 

And finally truly gutted for our brits


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

I love Mary....51 years of age and already thinking about Rio!!


----------



## Merrymoles (31 July 2012)

Can't quote on phone but well said Charem!


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

Why can't we hold our nerve like the germans? GB not doing very good at the Olympics so far. First the Judo guy, then the kyacking (sp?) guy... letting the occassion get to us


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Will the presentation be straight away?


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

When is pure dressage? I'm still holding out for a gold from those guys!!


----------



## AandK (31 July 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			Feel very gutted but what a title for Micheal Jung to hold on ...and on his birthday too.

3 riders inside the top 10 though! and Team SILVER!! Brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!  While its a shame we couldn't get an individual medal as well as team one, all our riders finished on amazing scores and the horses are all still fit and well - something we shouldn't forget at the end of the day.

Go team GB!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Feathered said:



			Is Mary actually the worlds nicest person??? I think so!
		
Click to expand...

I really think she might be!


----------



## Mrs Pink (31 July 2012)

Such a shame for Sara

They're clearing the arena so presume it's straight away


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Yep medal ceremony once the arena has been cleared i think.
You can see them putting the podium in place


----------



## Stilldreamin' (31 July 2012)

Where can I see it? They're on canoeing here on BBC!


----------



## AandK (31 July 2012)

Firewell said:



			Why can't we hold our nerve like the germans? GB not doing very good at the Olympics so far. First the Judo guy, then the kyacking (sp?) guy... letting the occassion get to us 

Click to expand...

Hang on a minute, are you forgetting we won team silver?!


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Can't win them all i suppose.. doesn't apply to the Germans though!

Horses are great levellers, there we go. That's it. 


Now, on to the hopes our Dressage GB's can raise the roof - if there was one! and bring home the gold..
		
Click to expand...

I'll be watching the team dressage finals live. It would be fantastic to see Britain win gold.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

AandK said:



			Hang on a minute, are you forgetting we won team silver?!
		
Click to expand...

well said.

To be honest i think they held their nerve very well....consider the amount of pressure that is on them at home!!

team silver and 5 happy and well horses and riders!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Press the red button! They are just clearing the arena now so not really interesting at the moment


----------



## Potato! (31 July 2012)

Oh well at least the German team is trained by Chris Barlte


----------



## Bills (31 July 2012)

What's the final results? Who took the 3 medals?


----------



## Anglebracket (31 July 2012)

Stilldreamin' said:



			Where can I see it? They're on canoeing here on BBC!
		
Click to expand...

Online:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2xs7


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Bills said:



			What's the final results? Who took the 3 medals?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120731-153755089


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

AandK said:



			Hang on a minute, are you forgetting we won team silver?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't get me wrong, I am happy and proud of the Silver. The riders did a fantastic job. Its just frustrating. Sitting here in the US with my OH's family going on about all the meals and we have a couple of silvers . C'mon we have to admit to have WFP as the drop score and to get none of our first class, world beating riders in the top 3 at the London Olympics sucks.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Tennis and gymnastics for the rest of the day 

Silly question alert: do team medals count as one medal on the board, or 5??


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			I think calling the germans robots is a bit harsh! Jung looked absolutely flawless in the showjumping!
		
Click to expand...

I was only joking.  I think he is a fabulous rider and has a perfect horse in all three phases, they are what you would emulate if you were building a robot...  Its just hard to take that he is so unbeatable!

I think that the Britains did fantastically well.  Its so easy to roll a pole when the horses have done so much and there is so much pressure.  I wouldn't say they cracked under pressure, out of the eight rounds our team members have done, there were very few poles down - I half expected a lot worse to be honest.  They have done very very well.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Firewell said:



			Oh don't get me wrong, I am happy and proud of the Silver. The riders did a fantastic job. Its just frustrating. Sitting here in the US with my OH's family going on about all the meals and we have a couple of silvers . C'mon we have to admit to have WFP as the drop score and to get none of our first class, world beating riders in the top 3 at the London Olympics sucks.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but tell your relatives to look at the size of their country and the number of people they have to choose from compared to other nations - of course they would win more medals - their odds are better!

And we got ALL of our riders in the top 20.  Had William and Nicola jumped again, perhaps they would have gone up.  Thats the way it goes.

Zara is probably our future "robot" hope - she has had a lifetime of the spotlight and is so unflappable under pressure.  Her and her horse are so young, they could soon be giving Germany a run for their money..


----------



## Laafet (31 July 2012)

Firewell said:



			Oh don't get me wrong, I am happy and proud of the Silver. The riders did a fantastic job. Its just frustrating. Sitting here in the US with my OH's family going on about all the meals and we have a couple of silvers . C'mon we have to admit to have WFP as the drop score and to get none of our first class, world beating riders in the top 3 at the London Olympics sucks.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, frustrating but the US team is huge (2nd largest after China) so it is no surprise that they have a massive medal tally really just on sheer numbers of competitors.


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

Getting a bit teary now watching our team waving to the crowd....


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

OK...try not to well up at the prize giving...


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Princess Anne almost smiled then!

i bet she wants to jump around and hug Zara really!!


----------



## Laafet (31 July 2012)

Are they not going to show the medal ceremony on BBC1/3, that is just pants.


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

ooo look at those medals!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Im welling up and its not even our medals being given atm...

Cant imagine what they are feeling its been a draining 3 days just watching


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

Germany performed fantastically they where better so they won.
We got a silver and  all five horses performed amazingly cross country but the Germans out  performed us in the dressage and showjumping perhaps the balance of the sport is adjusting once you needed XC horse who would do dressage and SJ now perhaps you are looking at a dressage /SJ horse who also goes cross country.
MJ is an amazing professional sportsman exceptional in al three phases .
Great viewing now back to the real world .


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

I said this yesterday watching the swimming.....those bouquets are bloody silly small!


----------



## angelish (31 July 2012)

lol at the men with there flowers 
anyone else think there is just something funny about the way men hold flowers


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

Awwwww!! Thats it, I'm an emotional wreck!


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

Can't believe this isn't being showed. Having to watch on my laptop


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

ecb89 said:



			Can't believe this isn't being showed. Having to watch on my laptop
		
Click to expand...

They don't show the prize givings for a lot of the sports, if there is a final on for something else of course they are going to show that!

(Maybe the kayaking today...?)


----------



## humblepie (31 July 2012)

The British team look very smart in their beaglers.   Brilliant result to all concerned.   The purple makes me think of when Silk Cut used to sponsor the Hickstead Derby.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

So, so, so proud watching Team GB receive their medals   

*Lump in throat*


----------



## Laafet (31 July 2012)

Finally got it on BBC1 now


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I said this yesterday watching the swimming.....those bouquets are bloody silly small! 

Click to expand...

I agree!

My very Yorkshire Father just asked me, "What are they going to do with those?  Feed them to the horses?"


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

Turned back to BBC1 watched the germans get their medals twice


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			So, so, so proud watching Team GB receive their medals   

*Lump in throat*
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

Hopefully our flag will be being raised in the middle there in a few days time....cant wait, but i am going to be a wreck by the end of all this


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I agree!

My very Yorkshire Father just asked me, "What are they going to do with those?  Feed them to the horses?"
		
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL!  Your dad just had me spitting blackcurrant squash over my laptop


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

I reckon those pics of Princess Anne hugging Zara on the podium will be on the front pages tomorrow!


----------



## vallin (31 July 2012)

LOVE the fact that William can stand on the lower plinth and still be the same height as the others


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Yes, but tell your relatives to look at the size of their country and the number of people they have to choose from compared to other nations - of course they would win more medals - their odds are better!

And we got ALL of our riders in the top 20.  Had William and Nicola jumped again, perhaps they would have gone up.  Thats the way it goes.

Zara is probably our future "robot" hope - she has had a lifetime of the spotlight and is so unflappable under pressure.  Her and her horse are so young, they could soon be giving Germany a run for their money..
		
Click to expand...

Well yes there is that, we are only small, at least the americans didn't beat us .

I think our riders look so super smart in their more traditional dress, nice to Toddy still on the podium as well


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 July 2012)

Wow WPT Is HUGE!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (31 July 2012)

Loving all the medalists crowding together in celebration   What a lovely moment


----------



## humblepie (31 July 2012)

Loved how the British horses walked round nicely in line when they came in in formation.


----------



## starryeyed (31 July 2012)

....those horses are just beautiful!


----------



## Firewell (31 July 2012)

Love the horses faces, they all look so happy


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

How lovely to see Zara with a medal after two olympics of let down with injury.  Feel a bit sad for Piggy French right now.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

very well behaved british horses there!!


----------



## Renvers (31 July 2012)

... so what do you all want for your birthday... think a gold medal is pretty cool MJ!


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

Well, we sure looked the smartest together! Proud to be British. Very proud to say 'our' sport won a medal. 
And just to say, above all, Mary is extra wonderful - her smile and enthusiasm is totally infectious!!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2012)

Two gold medals for his birthday!  Not bad eh!  Bet he will be having a party worth crashing tonight!!

In the true British crazy style of this olympics, I think they ought to play happy birthday while he is on the podium.


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Two gold medals for his birthday!  Not bad eh!  Bet he will be having a party worth crashing tonight!!

In the true British crazy style of this olympics, I think they ought to play happy birthday while he is on the podium.
		
Click to expand...

How cool would that be?!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

That would be amazing if they did!!!


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2012)

Aw Sara is crying  Well deserved to all of them


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

emotional watching Sara getting her medal....


----------



## ecb89 (31 July 2012)

Crying again...


----------



## Marydoll (31 July 2012)

I have just had the most fantastic day, ive taken some good pics and have the victory laps of the medalists on video and as soon as i can figure it out i'll upload them, team GB you were fantastic a well deserved silver medal.


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2012)

I felt so sorry for poor Sara, I think I knew she would have one. I'm sure many of us have been there, I know I have albeit at a lower level, you think it's in the bag, and then devastation at the last, you might try hard not to ride it like that but she's only human.  Apparently she was in floods after too, poor woman - although individual silver is not to be sniffed at 

I hope they all make like showjumpers are get totally ratted this evening, grooms included, it's been a hard few months for everyone involved, with no days off


----------



## TarrSteps (31 July 2012)

Eventers generally don't have a problem partying, Stencilface. 

I think at least some of the horses will be flying tomorrow, although probably more the ones belonging to people who drowned their sorrows last night.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2012)

So what did you do for your 30th Michael ?


----------



## Feathered (31 July 2012)

He's only 30! Crikey, he looks older than that.


----------



## pootleperkin (31 July 2012)

Feathered said:



			He's only 30! Crikey, he looks older than that.
		
Click to expand...

We have found his chink! He might be World, European and Olympic champion, but boo ya sucks to be him, 'cos he look miles older than 30!!   




  He was starting to depress me with his perfectness!


----------

